# GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2011)

*GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013


----------



## Standeck (18. Dezember 2011)

*GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Endlich eine einheitliche Gebühr, das war schon lange überfällig. 

Ich nutze gern und oft die Öffentlich Rechtlichen, weil deren Programm überwiegend besser ist als das der Privaten (Simpsons mal ausgenommen).

Über die Höhe der Gebühr kann man sich dennoch noch streiten.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

GEZ wie ich euch hasse. Ich schaue kein Fern und höre auch kein Radio weil mir da zuviel werbung an.


----------



## Mischk@ (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

215€ im Jahr dafür das ich die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender nicht gucke ?


----------



## X Broster (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Sehe ich auch so, diese Regelung ist jedenfalls für Privathaushalte zu begrüßen, aber über die Höhe kann man sehr wohl streiten. Die ÖF sollen nicht am Hungernagel sitzen, wieviel Geld aber teils zum Fenster hinausgeworfen wird, ist schade, müssen wir schließlich alle zahlen.


----------



## Ifosil (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Anchorage schrieb:


> GEZ wie ich euch hasse. Ich schaue kein Fern und höre auch kein Radio weil mir da zuviel werbung an.


 
Ist da jemand uninformiert? GEZ ist für öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen, da gibts fast überhaupt keine Werbung.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Anchorage schrieb:


> GEZ wie ich euch hasse. Ich schaue kein Fern und höre auch kein Radio weil mir da zuviel werbung an.



DIe Frage ist doch jetzt eher ob auch die Stasi Methoden aufhören wenn jeder Haushalt Zahlen muss?


----------



## Hideout (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ist da jemand uninformiert? GEZ ist für öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen, da gibts fast überhaupt keine Werbung.


 Für das Geld was die dann kriegen sollte es gar keine Werbung mehr geben, aber die kriegen den Hals ja nicht voll. Das ist ne riesen Geldverbrennungsanlage, was die verpulvern da träumen ja unsere Bundesländer von


----------



## Hleothoron (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Für mich ist das nichts anderes als ein neuer "Solizuschlag", eine weitere Steuer. Ich nutze seit gut 6 Jahren weder Fernsehen noch Radio, schon aus reinem Eigenschutz vor Verblödung. Diese so genannte "Haushaltsabgabe" ist meiner Meinung nach in dieser Form verfassungswidrig. Aber so lange mafiöse Machtstrukturen aka GEZ so massiv ihre Lobbyarbeit durchdrücken können, wird sich daran nichts ändern, im Gegenteil das ist ein Freibrief für weitere Gebührenerhöhungen in der Zukunft. Wer hat schon die Zeit und vor allem das Geld, sich dagegen bis zum Verfassungsgericht durchzuklagen? Eine riesen Sauerei ist das. Ich hoffe, es wird Mittel und Wege geben, sich der Zahlung zu veweigern.


----------



## Larsen (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich besitze weder Radio noch einen Fernseher, das seit ca. 6 Jahren und mit Absicht. (Und ja, ich kann so leben. Ziemlich gut sogar^^)
Und dann soll ich trotzdem "pauschal" für den Rotz zahlen? Verbrecherhaufen ...


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

17,98 € Monatlich abdrücken, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?! Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört! 
Irgendwo muss ja das Geld herkommen. Ziehen wir es dem lieben Steuerzahler aus der Tasche, die haben ja soviel Geld und leben wie im Schlaraffenland!


----------



## der Ronny (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Im Prinzip ist das Gerecht. Aber was ist mit all den Studenten, Alternativen und, und, und die TV und Radio nicht brauchen und nutzen? Die Zahlen dann für alle mit. Ich hoffe für alle ohne Geräte, das es eine Ausnahmeregelung geben wird.
Ich für meinen Teil möchte auf TV (Arte, ZDF Neo, EuroNews...sicher NICHT RTL) nicht verzichten. Radio nur bei der Arbeit oder im Auto.

Die Summe ist aber schon der Hammer. Möchte nicht wissen, was die Herren damit an Mehreinnahmen haben


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Musikantenstadel kostet halt.


----------



## Wavebreaker (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Tja, so "spart" Deutschland. Es gibt doch, glaube ich, sogar ein eigenes Ministerium, um sich Steuern auszudenken, oder? ....


----------



## Eyezz_Only (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Larsen schrieb:


> Ich besitze weder Radio noch einen Fernseher, das seit ca. 6 Jahren und mit Absicht. (Und ja, ich kann so leben. Ziemlich gut sogar^^)
> Und dann soll ich trotzdem "pauschal" für den Rotz zahlen? Verbrecherhaufen ...


 
DITO. (Und bei mir sinds sogar schon fast 15 Jahre mittlerweile...)

Der Einzelbetrag für den PC+Internet hätte mich vielleicht gar nicht gestört...aber das? Da können die doch gleich ne Steuer draus machen...
(Wie die Kirchensteuer halt, wers nicht nutzt und nachweisen kann, der zahlt halt nix, und alle anderen zahlen eben)

Was mit den Geldern passiert, hat man ja in den vergangenen Nachrichten damals lesen können...
Entweder es werden überbezahlte Promis damit finanziert, oder es wird verspekuliert...

[IRONIE AN]
Na die 13 im Jar hat mich schon von Anfang an stutzig gemacht ...
Na hoffentlich geht wirklich noch die Welt diesen Monat unter, dann brauch ich mir darüber wenigstens nicht mehr den Kopf zu zerbrechen haha


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Musikantenstadel kostet halt.


 

ja und slche überbezahlten Moderatoren ala Tommy, Kerner  & Co kosten auch Geld 

Außerdem müssen die Gehälter von denn ganzen Intendanten & Co, die sich eigentlich nur selbst verwalten, auch bezahlt werden


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wieso bezahlt man GEZ, wenn doch überall Werbung läuft? 

Was ein Glück, das ich den Mist nicht bezahle


----------



## tolga9009 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Yay!

Auch wenn wir 2 Fernseher, kein Radio, 3 PCs, 4 Smartphones zuhause haben, die ÖR nutzen wir nicht. Fernseher ist für PS3 / PC (Filme, Streams, etc. definitiv keine ÖR Sender) / Digital Receiver (klar, Möglichkeit ÖR zu schauen wäre da, wird aber definitiv nicht genutzt); meine News kriege ich im Internet (auch nicht bei ÖR -.-) oder per Zeitung (und dafür zahle ich schon). Auf meinem PC habe ich auch definitiv besseres zutun als ÖR zu schauen; genauso auf den Smartphones. Auto benutze ich und höre auch Radio; wäre auch bereit dafür zu zahlen - aber bitte doch keine 18€/Monat! Das Prinzip der ÖR ist einfach veraltet und sollte nochmal neu modelliert werden, z.B. wie bei Sky; im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als PayTV - bei PayTV muss man wenigstens nur zahlen, wenn man die Angebote auch nutzen möchte.
Wie rechtfertigt man die Höhe der Gebühren? 18€ im Monat o.O!? Nach meinen Rechnungen (bei ca. 20M Haushälten) macht das 4,32 Milliarden im Jahr - sieht nach einer Menge aus...

Ewiges, leidiges Thema - hoffentlich irgendwann mal Geschichte... [IRONIE]Und sollte es nicht irgendwann mal Geschichte sein, steige ich auch in den Markt ein. Ich biete / gebe den Leuten irgendwas an, was Sie nicht nutzen / wollen und verlange dafür, über den Staat im Gesetz verankert, Gebühren. Geile Geschäftsidee, gelle?[/IRONIE]


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, das ich den Mist nicht bezahle



ab 2013 musst du dann auch halt für Werbung bezahlen, eine Wahl hast ja nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



poiu schrieb:


> DIe Frage ist doch jetzt eher ob auch die Stasi Methoden aufhören wenn jeder Haushalt Zahlen muss?


 
Das ist ja der Plan, die GEZ braucht keine Mitarbeiter mehr, die Geld eintreiben, weil jeder bezahlen muss.
Sie sparen als das Geld für ihre Truppe und kassieren dazu noch mehr Gebühren.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Mal ganz blöd gefragt:
WIE wollen die denn das Geld holen? Wollen die es von meinem Konto abbuchen? 

Ich werde das bestimmt nicht bezahlen. Sorry aber 18 € Pro Monat für nichts zahlen? Dann lieber zu Sky wo ich wenigstens nen HD-Reciver und HD-Kanäle bekomme und aktuelle Filme.

Auch schön:


> Außerdem würde so sichergestellt, dass die monatliche Belastung bis mindestens 2014 nicht steigt.



Will heißen: Wir kriegen nicht genug Geld und ab 2014 wird der Beitragssatz auf 25+ € angehoben 

Ich zahle keine GEZ und werde auch die neue GEZ nicht zahlen, es sei denn ich bekomme Kindergeld, denn das Gerät ist ja vorhanden bzw. nach der neuen Regelung: Selbst wenn ich es nicht hätte kriege ich Kindergeld damit es fair gegenüber den anderen ist


----------



## Star Wars (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Standeck schrieb:


> Endlich eine einheitliche Gebühr, das war schon lange überfällig.



Na toll, *Zwangs*abgaben sind längst überfällig? 
Was sollen riesige Anzeigen für     das ZDF ("Mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser") bringen, wenn man das Produkt     ohnehin "kaufen" MUSS? Werbung soll doch eigentlich Kunden gewinnen und nicht     Ausgeraubten das Ausgeraubtwerden schmackhaft machen, oder?


Standeck schrieb:


> Ich nutze gern und oft die Öffentlich Rechtlichen, weil deren Programm überwiegend besser ist als das der Privaten (Simpsons mal ausgenommen).



*Der Printmarkt kennt keine     öffentlich-rechtliche Zeitschrift, die jeder zu abonnieren hat, der einen Briefkasten zum     Empfang bereit hält. Der Zeitschriftenmarkt ist frei! Die privaten Verlage werden nicht     von einer monströsen Konkurrenz gegängelt, die im Gegensatz zu ihnen nie pleite machen     kann, die alles Geld für sich rafft, das der Bevölkerung insgesamt für Information zur     Verfügung steht. Könnten sich die Bürger frei entscheiden, wofür sie ihr Geld (das im     Moment bekanntlich mehr als knapp ist!) ausgeben, würde sich ein Markt entwickeln, der     durch eine echte Konkurrenz der Anbieter zu einer Meinungs- und Informationsvielfalt     führen würde, wie heute schon auf dem Zeitschriften und Zeitungsmarkt.*



Standeck schrieb:


> Über die Höhe der Gebühr kann man sich dennoch noch streiten.


8 Milliarden werden z.T eingetrieben. Günther Jauch erhält als Staatsbediensteter für seine neue Sonntagabend-Quasselsendung von der ARD 4.487€. Pro Minute. Das sind bei 60 Minuten und geplanten 38 Sendungen im Jahr 10.230.360€. Das Bundeskanzlergehalt liegt in Deutschland bei rund 250.000€ im Jahr. Jauchs Verdienst beträgt gut 40 Bundeskanzlergehälter im Jahr.
Oder anders gerechnet: 10.230.360€:17,98€= 586985 zahlende Bundesbürger, eine Kleinstadt für Günther Jauch!


----------



## Dolomedes (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Einfach eigne Homepage aufmachen und von jedem Besucher eine öffentliche gebühr verlangen von ca 200 Euro im Jahr, das sollten wir alle machen, ist ja schliesslich "Gerecht", auch wenn man kein Internet anschluss hat oder ?

Anstatt zu meckern sollten wir uns nen Rechtsberater suchen ob es einen Weg gibt "da" rauszukommen !

Ein Volksentscheid muss da her, kein Beschluss irgendwelcher "Bundesländer".Wenn das kein Gefundenes Fressen für die Wahlen ist ^^

Endlich mehr Krankenkassenbeiträge, obwohl die Gesetzlichen Gewinne schreiben, endlich mehr GEZ, Endlich Soli für 20 Jahre !

Und der Deutsche Büttel macht mit !

Fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch der "Frohndienst".,..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Mal wieder eine Lizenz zum Geld drucken, es ist reinstes Raubrittertum. Die sollen lieber mal ein paar von den Scheintoten - Shows absetzen auch muss ja nicht jedesmal für einen Auftritt etliche Tausender verschleudert werden. Bei ARD und ZDF liegen sie auf der 1. Bettpfanne. Bei der Summe müßte dann aber jegliche Werbung verboten sein. Für das was man bisher vorgesetzt bekommt müßte jeder gemeldete Nutzer ja 18 Taler Schmerzengeld im Monat bekommen.


----------



## Jackhammer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Bei ca. 40,3 Millionen Haushalten, die 215€ im Jahr abdrücken, kommt da die unglaubliche Summe von ca. 8.664.500.000€ raus. Zum Vergleich, im Jahre 2009 war der Gesamtertrag aus der GEZ Gebür lediglich *7.604.232.804,85€! 
*Das loht sich doch mal richtig, ich würde auch gerne so eine Mafia Firma haben, die für mich Geld Eintreibt.
Zu den 8,6 Milliarden kommen auch noch Werbeeinahmen von ca. 20 Millionen € hinzu.

Das der Staat dabei auch noch mitmacht ist, für mich, einfach unverständlich. Den Bildungsauftrag erfüllen die ÖR in meinen Augen schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu dann könnt ihr Ja nochmehr Sender machen. Ist ja nicht so das WDR Duisburg WDR Düsseldorf WDR Bochum WDR Köln WDR Dortmund usw. ausreichen.

Echt lächerlich.


----------



## rAveN_13 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Da seh ich schwarz fürs schwarzsehen


----------



## uk3k (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich hab keine Lust mehr mich darüber auszulassen, zahle aktuell als nicht-nutzer auch nicht. Und damit das so bleibt, werde ich definitiv jede Sammelklage dagegen unterstützen, wenn es sein muss auch eine eigene anstrengen.

Glaub ich spinne...Sollen die ihren shice als PayTV vertreiben. Bildungsauftrag war da ja noch....Komisch, Schule ist auch "kostenlos" trotz Bildungsauftrag, warum wird dann das 1% Bildungsauftrag im ÖR nicht auch aus dem Staatssäckle bezahlt?

mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Fernsehkritik-TV
Ich finde eine gleichbleibende Gebühr gut, aber fast 20€? IM MONAT??



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Da seh ich schwarz fürs schwarzsehen



Das unterschreibe ich so mal nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Lizenz zum Geld drucken, es ist reinstes Raubrittertum. Die sollen lieber mal ein paar von den Scheintoten - Shows absetzen auch muss ja nicht jedesmal für einen Auftritt etliche Tausender verschleudert werden. Bei ARD und ZDF liegen sie auf der 1. Bettpfanne. Bei der Summe müßte dann aber jegliche Werbung verboten sein. Für das was man bisher vorgesetzt bekommt müßte jeder gemeldete Nutzer ja 18 Taler Schmerzengeld im Monat bekommen.


 
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Werbung in den öffentlich rechtlichen eher für die ältere Generation gemacht ist?
Ständig wird für Medikamente geworben, die Altersschwächen überdecken soll.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Da seh ich schwarz fürs schwarzsehen


 
Ich nicht, denn du kannst ja auch Kindergeld verlangen denn: Die anderen (Eltern) kriegen ja auch Kindergeld und es wäre nur gerecht wenn du auch Kindergeld bekommst obwohl du keine Kinder hast.  Selbe Logik und da es bei der GEZ geht, wieso nicht auch bei uns?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Das wirklich krasse ist doch das es Knallköpfe gibt die das gut finden.
Es geht nicht mal um den Betrag sondern das man zahlen muß! auch wenn man kein TV hat.
Der Betrag ist eh ein Witz viel zu viel € für die "Leistung" die da erbracht wird.
Wer das sehen will soll es eben abonieren wie z.B. Sky.


----------



## ChrischlDischl (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

ich finds echt ne sauerei. Etz soll ich für des tolle Assi-TV aka RTL auch noch was zahlen! Das wird ja immer schöner! 
Als Student freut sich der Geldbeutel, wenn man neben Wohnung, Uni, Verkehrsmittel und Telefon/Internet auch noch für dumme Sender zahlen muss, die unser Geld dann raushauen für Gewinnspielfragen wie " Was hat der dümmste Bauer - Die dicksten Kartoffel oder die größten Felder?"

Echt abartig!


----------



## Hleothoron (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Jackhammer schrieb:


> Bei ca. 40,3 Millionen Haushalten, die 215€ im Jahr abdrücken, kommt da die unglaubliche Summe von ca. 86.645.000.000€ raus



Rechne nochmal nach, es wären 8,6 Milliarden.

Wenn ich meine ganzen Kollegen, Freunde und Bekannte sehe, die kaum über die Runden kommen trotz festem Job und "normalem" Verdienst (zw. 1.500 u 1.800 Brutto im Monat), weiss ich echt nicht, wo das enden soll. Krankassenbeiträge erhöhen sich, Haushaltsabgabe, dazu die allgemein steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten.


----------



## Lyze (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ChrischlDischl schrieb:


> ich finds echt ne sauerei. Etz soll ich für des tolle Assi-TV aka RTL auch noch was zahlen! Das wird ja immer schöner!
> Als Student freut sich der Geldbeutel, wenn man neben Wohnung, Uni, Verkehrsmittel und Telefon/Internet auch noch für dumme Sender zahlen muss, die unser Geld dann raushauen für Gewinnspielfragen wie " Was hat der dümmste Bauer - Die dicksten Kartoffel oder die größten Felder?"
> 
> Echt abartig!



seit wann gehört RTL zu den öffentlich rechtlichen?


----------



## RaptorTP (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



> monatliche Belastung bis mindestens 2014



WHAT ?!

Ich werd wohl pünktlich die Zahlung einstellen - und Feierabend !

Dafür sollte man auch mal mindestens auf die Straße !

Sowas unsinniges hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

Ich zahle für Radio, und nochmal nen 10er im Jahr für das Radio in der Firma (wird unter Kollegen geteilt)

TV schau ich schon lange nicht mehr ( jahre !!! )

Und genau das, sehe ich absolut nicht ein.

Unser verschleudertes GELD  ( Europa HILFT - Finanzkrise )

Was Deutschland schon an Geld hätte sparen können

Was mach ich mir den Kopf - nach und nach geht das LAND sowieso vor die Hunde - Megazustände herrschen hier, macht wirklich kein Spaß mehr !


----------



## ChrischlDischl (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

hahaha sorry hab mich voll verplappert 
Aber dennoch es ist ja fast so als würde ich dann auch für RTL und Konsorten zahlen, weil ARD und Co schau ich eh net an solang ich noch nicht in Rente bin


----------



## Jackhammer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Hleothoron schrieb:


> Rechne nochmal nach, es wären 8,6 Milliarden.
> 
> Wenn  ich meine ganzen Kollegen, Freunde und Bekannte sehe, die kaum über die  Runden kommen trotz festem Job und "normalem" Verdienst (zw. 1.500 u  1.800 Brutto im Monat), weiss ich echt nicht, wo das enden soll.  Krankassenbeiträge erhöhen sich, Haushaltsabgabe, dazu die allgemein  steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten.



schon passiert!


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich finde diese Haushaltsabgabe einfach kacke! Egal ob man nun ÖR schaut oder nicht, egal ob man Radio hört oder nicht und selbst wenn man einen PC hat, soll man diese bescheuerte Abgabe bezahlen. Schon heute kommen mir die Gebührensätze viel zu hoch vor. Sobald man sein eigenes Geld verdient, aber noch keinen eigenen Haushalt besitzt, soll man 5,76€ im Monat fürs Autoradio bezahlen. Das ist eine Unverschämtheit! Egal ob man damit nur CDs oder MP3s hört, solange das Teil einen Radioempfänger hat, muss man blechen, selbst dann, wenn man nie Radio hört. Sowas geht mir gegen den Strich. 
Noch bescheuerter finde Ich es, dass man auch dann GEZ-Gebühren bezahlen soll, wenn man einen Internetfähigen PC besitzt. Allein schon für die Möglichkeit, dass man dadurch ÖR via Livestream oder Dergleichen hört, soll man blechen. Was macht man also, wenn man einen Internet-PC hat, keinen Fernseher, kein Radio? Trotzdem Gebühren blechen? Das kanns doch nicht sein!


----------



## orange619 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Also muss das jetzt jeder abdrücken, bisher konnte man das ja noch vermeiden indem man die Herren einfach nicht in die Wohnung lies, aber jetzt?


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

@ chrischldischl: rtl und co bezahlst du schon über deinen konsum (werbung ist nicht kostenfrei aber "besser" verteilt)

bezahlen wir nicht schon für´s internet ? jetzt noch gez drauf ? wohin soll das noch führen ? und wer bezahlt gez bei den harz 4 leuten ? sicher die die sich den luxus leisten arbeiten zu gehen.
ich bin nicht gegen bezahlen aber wenn schon dann nach nutzung.
gruß

edit: hab doch glatt vergessen das die ör dann praktisch pleite sind wenn man dafür bezahlt wenn man es nutzt oder warum läuft sky so schlecht ?


----------



## Jackhammer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

wird sich nicht viel ändern, die haber sogar vor noch mehr spione einzusetzen, um auch ja von jedem die (zwangs)gebühr zu bekommen


----------



## Gast12307 (18. Dezember 2011)

find ich nicht gut  ich guck wenn überhaupt mal Abends einen Blockbuster bei Prosieben und co (die finanziere ich ja auch durch die HD+ Karte und durch das ertragen der Werbepausen) Radio benutz ich nur gaaaaaaaaanz selten und ein Verzicht würde mich nicht stören  Monika Lierhaus (250.000 € pro Sendung von ein Platz an der Sonne!!!) beispielsweise bekommt ja seit dem sie einen Unfall hatte noch mehr Geld als vorher für die Moderation ihrer blöden Sendung... Wenn sich Ottonormalverbraucher auf die Fresse legen würde, dann würde der Arbeitsgeber sagen "Ist doch nicht mein Problem" und nicht "Du bekommst X-Tausend Euro Bonus".


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich finde die pauschalabgabe in Ordnung, aber NICHT in der höhe.

Das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen ist überladen. ein gefühltes Dutzend Zoosendungen (Immer drei Tiernamen in verschiedener Kombination). Dazu ein haufen anderer Sendungen, die einfach unnötig bzw. mehrfach vorhanden sind.
Ich gucke gerne mal Nano oder 3Sat. Aber meist, wenn ich in der Heimat bei meinen Eltern bin. Hier habe ich kein Fersehen.
Ich zahle aber "gerne" die Radiogebühr, da ich einen Radiosender höre, der davon bezahlt wird und wirklich keine Werbung hat. Gäbe es diesen Sender nicht, würde ich auch diese Gebühr nicht zahlen, da auch gerade bei Radiosendern zu häufig Werbung vorkommt.

10€ Pro Haushalt wäre mehr als ausreichend, wenn die ÖR es mal hinbekommen würden wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten. Die einzelnen Sender sollten stärker kooperieren. Kann ja schlecht sein, dass bei jeder Pressekonferenz 2 Teams der privaten und 20 der öffentlich rechtlichen anwesend sein müssen usw...


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

die ör haben keinen grund wirtschaftlich zu arbeiten das geld (gez) kommt ja eh 
gruß


----------



## rAveN_13 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die Sichtweise kannst du auf den Staat erweitern.


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

da hast du recht. der staat kann sich aber nicht solche gehälter (z.b. jauch) leisten , das wird an andere stelle rausgehauen 
gruß


----------



## Schokomonster (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ich muss für die Volksverdummungs jetzt auch bezahlen obwohl ich vor ein paar Jahren bei der Renovierung meinen Kabelanschluss zugespachtelt habe und kann mich nicht mehr über die alle 6 Monate kommenden Drohungen mit Bußgeldern freuen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Eigendlich müßte man die nach Leistung bezahlen. Aber dann würden die Intendanten mit ihren Zugpferden die angepflockt auf dem Marktplatz stehen zum streicheln ( wenigstens nach deren Meinung ) in den Innnenstädten mit Spendendosen  rumtingeln


----------



## knarf0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

wenn nicht die intendanten ein geschirr tragen müssten und auf dem marktplatz stehen
gruß


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Man könnte ja Altersabhängig zahlen lassen. irgendwie 0,25cent pro Lebensjahr. Dann müssen die Omis, die sowieso hauptsächlich die ÖR Nutzen eben 20€+ Zahlen und die jungen halt nur ca 10€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Altersabhängig zahlen lassen. irgendwie 0,25cent pro Lebensjahr. Dann müssen die Omis, die sowieso hauptsächlich die ÖR Nutzen eben 20€+ Zahlen und die jungen halt nur ca 10€



Ich kenne genüg ältere Personen die selbst das Programm als Langweilig und abturnend betrachten. Auf einem Friedhof ausgestrahlt würden sogar die Toten wieder aufstehen.


----------



## Citynomad (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Dieser Gesetzesentscheid ist eine absolute Frechheit und Unverschämtheit. Dann zahlen wir am besten ab 2014 auch noch alle Autobahnmaut, egal ob wir ein Auto haben oder nicht und egal ob wir auch nur einen Kilometer auf der Autobahn fahren oder nicht.

Die sollen die öffentlichrechtlichen Sender einfach als Pay-TV machen und dann werden sie ja sehen, wer es nutzt und zahlt und wer nicht.


----------



## Shantyboost (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Man müsste mal über Facebook und co. einen Flashmob vor den Gebäuden der ÖR organisieren, wo sich ein paar tausend Leute treffen und einfach mal die Büros und Studios plündern. Druckerpapier, Druckerpatronen, Toner, Monitore, Bürostühle, die Wetten Dass..... Couch, die brauchen die ja jetzt nicht mehr. Alles mitnehmen was man irgendwie gebrauchen könnte, wir haben ja schließlich dafür bezahlt !!!


----------



## Zombiez (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Dieser Gesetzesentscheid ist eine absolute Frechheit und Unverschämtheit. Dann zahlen wir am besten ab 2014 auch noch alle Autobahnmaut, egal ob wir ein Auto haben oder nicht und egal ob wir auch nur einen Kilometer auf der Autobahn fahren oder nicht.


 Was denkst du denn wie die Autobahnen zZ finanziert werden? Sicher nicht nur durch die LKW-Maut. Da wird ins Steuersäckel gegriffen, welche alle zahlen...


----------



## Raeven (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

ganz klar weg mit GEZ ,  diese Abzocke auf unsere Kosten nur damit sich einige wenige hohe Gehälter zahlen können für fast null Gegenleistung.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kenne genüg ältere Personen die selbst  das Programm als Langweilig und abturnend betrachten. Auf einem Friedhof  ausgestrahlt würden sogar die Toten wieder aufstehen.


 nicht aufstehn , nur umdrehn


----------



## donchill09 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

sehr gierige menschen
wir bekommen das wohl bald auch

mein beileid


----------



## david430 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Dann verbiete ich mir aber das Verbloedungsfernsehen von ARD und ZDF!!!! Fuer solch einen Dreck habe ich keine Lust, Geld zu zahlen. Man schaue sich nur einmal das Montagsprogramm der oeffentlich Rechtlichen an, geschweige denn von bspw. "Wetten dass", das seit Jahren schlechter und schlechter wird. Von unabhaegigen Medien kann hier wirklich nicht mehr die Rede sein. Eine Abgrenzung von Privatsendern ist kaum noch moeglich. Wenn ich schon zur Kasse gebeten werde, dann erwarte ich auch Mitgestaltungsfaehigkeiten. Wenn dem so waere, saehe das Programm ganz anders aus, dafuer wuerde ich dann auch guten Gewissens Geld bezahlen, ansonsten nur abGEZocke.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kenne genüg ältere Personen die selbst das Programm als Langweilig und abturnend betrachten. Auf einem Friedhof ausgestrahlt würden sogar die Toten wieder aufstehen.


 
natürlich gibt es die, genau wie junge, die es gucken.

Ich meine Statistisch ist der durchschnittliche ARD gucken um die 60.


----------



## Lee (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich sehe, scheinbar im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen, die GEZ als ein notwendiges Übel. Besser gesagt, ich halte die Rundfunkgebühren für notwendig, ob jetzt über GEZ oder irgendetwas anderes. Denn ich möchte unabhängige qualitative Nachrichten und Berichtserstattungen haben. Sicherlich haben die öffentlich rechtlichen einige TV Programme, die eher ältere Menschen oder vielleicht auch gar niemanden interessieren, aber zu Tagesschau und co. gibt es bei den Privatsendern keine Alternative. Ich möchte nicht in einem Land leben, wo die Nachrichten von der Politik gemacht werden, oder die Nachrichten sich lieber mit Knut und co. als mit irgendetwas wichtigem befassen.

Letztendlich halte ich jedoch das gesammte öffentlich rechtliche System für verbesserungswürdig. Aber auf keinen Fall sollte man es abschaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Natürlich ist die GEZ wichtig, bzw. dass wir unabhängigs Fernsehen haben. Das Privatfernsehen ist beeinflussbar vom Besitzer des Senders.
Das öffentlich rechtliche darf nicht beeinflussbar sein, es muss immer kritisch berichten können (komischer Weise berichten sie nie kritisch über die Gebührenhöhe ).
Daher habe ich kein Problem damit dafür auch zu bezahlen. Allerdings muss die ARD nicht gefühlte 20 Sendeanstalten unterhalten, das ZDF macht das auch nicht. Ebenso reicht es meiner Meinung nach, wenn es in Deutschland ein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen gibt (England kommt auch mit der BBC aus). Also ZDF und ARD zusammenlegen zum ADF (allgemeines deutsches Fernsehen).
Weg mit den vielen Sendeanstalten, Regionalfernsehen kann man auch ohne extra Sendeanstalt machen.

Das größte Hindernis ist aber auch wieder, dass Politiker in Aufsichtsräten der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sitzen und über Intendanten und die Führung der poilitischen Berichterstattung entscheiden, das muss definitiv beseitigt werden.
Was passiert, wenn Politiker in Aufsichtsräten von Firmen und Anstalten sitzen, von deren Geschäften sie aber keine Ahnung haben, hat man ja bei den Landesbanken gesehen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

18€ ok, aber wenn ich sehe wie das Geld für Bonzen rausgeschmissen wird , geht mir der Hut hoch... und von der grundrechtlichen Seite ist dies eh sehr verdächtig , hauptsache mit Eurokriesen, Klima und Naziterroristen mißt immer schön ablenken.
Und da ich nur ein Pc hab(kein fernseher), sollten die ÖR mal ihre Sender voll Steamtauglich machen... das wenn ich will übers Internet(sport) schauen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die öffentlich rechtlichen machen zu viel Rentner Programme.
Ist ja auch kein Wunder, dass ihre Zuschauer im Schnitt über 60 sind.
Andererseits wollen sie gar nicht mit den Privaten konkurrieren, gute Spielshows gibts bei den öffentlichen nicht mehr, Wetten, dass wird aussterben, seit Gottschalk weg ist, also ist auch das Quotentier weg. Ihnen bleibt nun nichts mehr außer ihre Volksmusik Shows (die eben für Rentner sind).
Klar, die haben 6 Millionen Zuschauer aber nur 0,5% sind davon unter 60.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Nicht übertreiben. Es gibt ohne Frage auch gute andere Sendungen. Sendung mit der Maus ist so ein Fall.
Oder halt nano bzw. der größte Teil des 3 Sat programmes.

Ich habe an sich auch nichts gegen die lokalzeit, aber deshalb direkt für jede Stadt einen eigenen sender? (besonders da auf den größten Teilen 90% der Zeit das gleiche läuft und trotzdem wir die Bandbreite auf den Satelliten x-mal bezahlen müssen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Nicht übertreiben. Es gibt ohne Frage auch gute andere Sendungen. Sendung mit der Maus ist so ein Fall.
> Oder halt nano bzw. der größte Teil des 3 Sat programmes.



Ich habe jetzt Unterhaltungssendungen gemeint, keine Informationssendungen. Informationssendungen wie Dokus oder Politik schaue ich auch lieber bei den öffentlich rechtlichen.
Heute z.B. kommt um 19:30 beim ZDF eine sehr gute Doku, zusammen mit der BBC gemacht, die ist sehenswert.


----------



## Drohne (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Hallo Ihr Leute , es gibt in Deutschland keine Pressefreiheit, wie der größte Teil im land Glaubt !
Alle, ob nun Radio oder Fernsehen, greifen auf die DPA-Plattform zu, und dürfen nur diese Informationen Senden, die gefiltert und Bearbeitet wurden.
Selbst die Privaten Sender ( RTL usw.) müssen auf diese Plattform ( DPA ) zurückgreifen, sonnst kann es schnell Passieren, dass es den Sender ( Geschäftsführer ) nicht mehr gibt und ausgetauscht wird.
Und noch etwas, die Ganzen Gewinnspiele der Radio-und Fernsehsender die immer im letzten Monaten des Jahres starten, dienen den zweck, das Geld was sie am Anfang des Jahres zugeteilt bekommen, ausgegeben wird, sonnst wird gekürzt.
Aber das kennt Ihr ja alle.
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die Deutsche Presse Agentur ist eine Nachrichtenagentur, die filtern gar nichts, wieso sollten sie das auch machen. Die verkaufen diese Informationen ja und jeder bekommt das, für das er bezahlt.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Das stimmt so nicht. Sie "prüfen" die News und entscheiden, ob diese weiter verbreitet werden dürfen oder nicht. Begründung sind dann meist unsichere Quellen, aber was es wirklich ist, weiß man meist nicht, da man ja nie erfährt, worum es eigentlich ging.
Aber ich denke die DPA ist genau so neutral wie jede andere Nachrichtenagentur, die in Dt tätig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Weil die dpa schon mehrere Male dafür kritisiert wurde, dass sie Meldungen einfach so verbreitet haben, ohne zu prüfen ob sie korrekt sind oder nicht.
Das hat aber nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun.
Wenn Merkel beim Klauen erwischt wird, wird die Meldung weiter gegeben, da wird nichts unterschlagen.


----------



## Shantyboost (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Man hat bei der Killerspieldebatte doch gesehen wie zuverläassig die Berichterstattung der ÖR ist. Stichwort kleines Schulmädchen mit Kettensäge zersägen..... So einen Dreck gucke ich mir nicht an. Man wird doch von denen Seit Jahren nur noch abGEZockt !

@ *quantenslipstream*:  Skandal: Merkel klaut bei Kik !


----------



## Aufpassen (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Warum soll ich denn bitte GEZ zahlen, wenn ich die ÖR nicht mal schaue ?!

Da spende ich lieber einen netten Betrag an Wikileaks.
Denn dort erhalte ich wenigstens noch ordentliche Informationen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Man hat bei der Killerspieldebatte doch gesehen wie zuverläassig die Berichterstattung der ÖR ist. Stichwort kleines Schulmädchen mit Kettensäge zersägen..... So einen Dreck gucke ich mir nicht an. Man wird doch von denen Seit Jahren nur noch abGEZockt !


 
Tja, wie gesagt, mich nervt es, wenn Politiker im Aufsichtsrat sitzen und darüber mitbestimmen, was gesendet wird und über was wie berichtet wird.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Warum soll ich denn bitte GEZ zahlen, wenn ich die ÖR nicht mal schaue ?!



Weil du ein Teil der Gemeinschaft bist. Du bezahlst ja auch in ein Rentensystem ein, von dem du später nichts mehr haben wirst. 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Da spende ich lieber einen netten Betrag an Wikileaks.
> Denn dort erhalte ich wenigstens noch ordentliche Informationen.



Ja, genau Wikileaks.
Komisch, dass die nicht über China oder arabische Staaten berichten.


----------



## OfficerGambel (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Man sollte den Verandwortlichen die Fingernägel rausziehen und 10 Schläge auf die Fusssohle geben


Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent.......so viel ist sich.Egal was dadurch passiert.


----------



## david430 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



OfficerGambel schrieb:


> Man sollte den Verandwortlichen die Fingernägel rausziehen und 10 Schläge auf die Fusssohle geben
> 
> 
> Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent.......so viel ist sich.Egal was dadurch passiert.


 
zu oft syriana gesehen?

man kann jetzt sagen, das programm ist nur auf rentner zugeschnitten. ABER! nachdem die oeffentlich rechtlichen versucht haben, den juengeren zuschauerkreis zu gewinnen, ist das programm noch hohler und duemmer geworden. zur heilen welt fuer die aeltere gesellschaft ist jetzt noch die niveaulosigkeit fuer die zumeist oberflaechlich denkende jugend dazugekommen. damit will ich jetzt kein streit vom zaun brechen, jung vs alt. bin ja selbst erst 19 aber man erkennt schon, wie die primitivitaet des fernsehprogramms zunimmt, je mehr man sich dem jungen kreis widmet, der nur unterhalten werden will, sich gerne ueber randgruppen lustig macht und bei dem nervenzusammenbrueche ueblich sind, weil irgendein "sternchen" der person die hand schuettelt.

was mir in der ganzen deutschen fernsehlandschaft gehoerig fehlt, ist der ANSPRUCH! ich will interessante dokus sehen, gutes kabarett,... und die bekommt man einfach nicht oder nur an speziellen tagen. da bin ich gezwungen zwischen br alpha, arte, 3sat und DMAX in form von bear grylls hin- und herzuzappen.
es gibt definitiv gute formate bei den oeffentlich rechtlichen, wie frontal 21,... aber diese fristen nur ein nieschendasein, umgeben von telenodingsdas, fussball, kochsendungen und was weiss ich nicht alles!


----------



## zøtac (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Sollen wir bald auch alle Hundesteuer zahlen? Ich mein, ich hab ja keinen Hund aber ich hätte die möglichkeit dazu!

Asoziales pack echt...


----------



## Naennon (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Ist da jemand uninformiert? GEZ ist für öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen, da gibts fast überhaupt keine Werbung.


 

genau, auf den Sendern gibts kaum Werbung....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

*@all*:
Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass Beleidigungen und Verleumdnungen in diesem Forum verboten sind. Das schließt auch Beleidigungen und Verleumdnungen gegenüber juristischen Persönlichkeiten, z.B. den ÖR oder der GEZ mit ein. Man kann seine Meinung auch sachlich äußern. (oder noch besser: Sich an einer Diskussion beteiligen, anstatt mit minimale Variation eine Meinung hinzurotzen, die schon 20mal geäußert wurde)




der Ronny schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das Gerecht. Aber was ist mit all den Studenten, Alternativen und, und, und die TV und Radio nicht brauchen und nutzen? Die Zahlen dann für alle mit.



Bafög-, ALG II-, Sozialhilfe-,... Empfänger konnten und können sich von den Gebühren befreien lassen. Davon abgesehen fußt die Neuregelung afaik argumentativ darauf, dass ohnehin jeder in der Lage ist, die Medien zu konsumieren (kein Radio, kein Fernsehen und kein Internet wird man in quasi keinem deutschen Haushalt finden) und dass diese der Grundversorgung dienen. Wer die Grundversorgung nicht annimmt und sich nicht bildet, der muss dafür ja nicht unbedingt belohnt werden.

(ob das Programm der ÖR nun diesem Anspruch gerecht wird, wäre eine andere Frage... . Ich denke aber, dass die letzte Bundestagswahl gezeigt hat, dass eine ganze Reihe von Leuten durchaus dazu verdonnert werden sollte, eine der objektiveren politischen Informationsquellen zwangszubeziehen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie dann wenigstens einmal reingucken.)



> Die Summe ist aber schon der Hammer. Möchte nicht wissen, was die Herren damit an Mehreinnahmen haben



Vorerst wohl relativ wenig, weil ja eben ohnehin wenig Haushalte existieren, die nicht unter die Regelung fallen.




tolga9009 schrieb:


> meine News kriege ich im Internet (auch nicht bei ÖR -.-) oder per Zeitung (und dafür zahle ich schon).



Und du bist dir sicher, dass diese wiederum sich bei ihren Meldungen nie auf die ÖR und deren umfangreiches Korrespondentennetz beziehen? 



> Das Prinzip der ÖR ist einfach veraltet und sollte nochmal neu modelliert werden, z.B. wie bei Sky; im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als PayTV - bei PayTV muss man wenigstens nur zahlen, wenn man die Angebote auch nutzen möchte.



Siehe oben: Der Grundgedanke (...) der ÖR ist ein ganz anderer. Eine Grundversorgung der mündigen Bürger mit neutraler Information, die jedem zugänglich sein soll, ungeachtet seiner wirtschaftlichen Situation. Pay-TV dagegen dient der Unterhaltung von Leuten, die zuviel Geld übrig haben.



> Wie rechtfertigt man die Höhe der Gebühren? 18€ im Monat o.O!? Nach meinen Rechnungen (bei ca. 20M Haushälten) macht das 4,32 Milliarden im Jahr - sieht nach einer Menge aus...



Fußball, Wetten dass, Mutantenstadl,... 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Plan, die GEZ braucht keine Mitarbeiter mehr, die Geld eintreiben, weil jeder bezahlen muss.
> Sie sparen als das Geld für ihre Truppe und kassieren dazu noch mehr Gebühren.


 
Es gibt afaik schon seit langem keine "ihre Truppe" mehr. Das läuft über freie Mitarbeiter auf Provisionsbasis. Deswegen ja auch deren z.T. trickreiches und dreistes Vorgehen: Wer niemanden findet, verdient auch nichts.




Lyze schrieb:


> seit wann gehört RTL zu den öffentlich rechtlichen?



Vielleicht wollte er darauf hinweisen, wie wichtig der Bildungsauftrag der ÖR ist  




BigBubby schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Altersabhängig zahlen lassen. irgendwie 0,25cent pro Lebensjahr. Dann müssen die Omis, die sowieso hauptsächlich die ÖR Nutzen eben 20€+ Zahlen und die jungen halt nur ca 10€


 
Eigentlich sollten sich die ÖR ihrem Auftrag nach darum kümmern, dass sie alle Generationen bedienen...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die GEZ wichtig, bzw. dass wir unabhängigs Fernsehen haben. Das Privatfernsehen ist beeinflussbar vom Besitzer des Senders.



Das sagst du doch nur, weil du neidisch auf Berlusconi und seine Freundinnen bist 



> Daher habe ich kein Problem damit dafür auch zu bezahlen. Allerdings muss die ARD nicht gefühlte 20 Sendeanstalten unterhalten, das ZDF macht das auch nicht. Ebenso reicht es meiner Meinung nach, wenn es in Deutschland ein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen gibt (England kommt auch mit der BBC aus). Also ZDF und ARD zusammenlegen zum ADF (allgemeines deutsches Fernsehen).
> Weg mit den vielen Sendeanstalten, Regionalfernsehen kann man auch ohne extra Sendeanstalt machen.



Hmm - würde die Abschaffung der Anstalten so einen Unterschied machen? Die Studios braucht man ja so oder so, die Kanäle würden bei gleichem Program auch erhalten bleiben. BBC ist ja auch nicht nur ein Sender.

Was imho überarbeitet gehört, ist der Umfang und Inhalt des Programms. Die Unterhaltungsansprüche der Bevölkerung sind imho zu vielfältig geworden, als dass man sie sinnvoll über ÖR-Modell befriedigen könnte oder müsste (auch wenns aus künstlerischer Sicht stellenweise schade wäre. Ijon Tichy gäbs bei Sat 1 garantiert nicht).


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ach, was regen wir uns denn überhaupt darüber auf?! Am 21.12.2012 geht die Welt doch sowieso unter


----------



## mrwichtel (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Das bei Studenten zwischen Bafög und nicht Bafög Empfängern unterschieden wird ist mMn auch ein Skandal. Ich nehme kein Geld vom Staat und werde dafür auch noch bestraft. Ich bekomme z.B. von meinen Eltern nur den regülären Bafög Satz (muss bei 2 Kindern auch erstmal verdient werden) - warum soll ich jetzt mehr Geld für Jauch und Co. über haben als andere Studenten!?


----------



## Cosmas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



godchilla85 schrieb:


> Ach, was regen wir uns denn überhaupt darüber auf?! Am 21.12.2012 geht die Welt doch sowieso unter



besser wär das!

ok es reicht schon, wenn die menschheit untergeht, die is eh zu nix zu gebrauchen, ausser zum draufgehn und alles um sich herum zu zerstören.

zum thema:

stasi-methoden, werden nicht verschwinden, sondern werden ausgeweitet, wie zb, die vermieter auskunftspflicht und der ganze scheissendreck.
die masslose verschwendung der einnahmen, wird dann wohl noch steigen, währen der anteil an vielleicht gerade noch brauchbarem material, von 5 auf 2% der sendezeit aller ÖR zusammenschmilzt.

ich weiss schon, warum ich, seit ich von zuhause raus bin, nicht einmal einen fernseher oder so besessen, geschweige benutzt habe.
verblöden lassen, kann ich mich sogar kostenlos, einfach in der s-bahn, die BLÖD beim nachbarn mitlesen...

ich sags mal so,
eher lass ich mich einknasten und verursache dadurch noch extrakosten, als auch nur 1 cent zu zahlen, für dinge die ich nicht nutze, damit programme und leute finanziert werden, die ich, selbst wenn ich es nutzen würde, nicht ansehen werde und will und daher auch nicht von mir finanziert sehen will.
pay tv > zwangsabgaben, mit freifahrtsschein aufgrund vorhandener "empfangsmöglichkeiten" , btw, ich habe ohren, muss ich jetzt dafür auch zahlen, weil ich kann damit ja das programm vom nachbarn mithören...?.
und nur nebenbei, unabhängig, is die berichterstattung auf den ÖR, definitiv NICHT.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Na das laß ich doch erstmal auf mich zukommen. Ich bin bei derartigen "Zwängen" immer so abgeneigt ihnen nachzukommen... gerade wenn es um "Schutzgeld" geht. (oder worum geht es hier?)

Naja, ich werds überleben. Was bleibt mir auch anders übrig... muß ich mir die Kohle an anderer Stelle eben wieder reinholen... auf gleichem Wege... ^^


----------



## fgsfds (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wer das gut findet soll doch selbst zahlen und mein Geldbeutel in Ruhe lassen, warum soll ich dafür bezahlen was andere sehen wollen wenn keiner dafür bezahlt was ich sehen will? Außerdem ist das ganze sowas von Wettbewerbswidrig es ist langsam nicht mehr lustig, kein wunder dass Pro7 darüber nachdenkt komplett auf Pay-TV umzuschalten sie müssen nur mit Werbung mit so einem Berg von GEZ Kohle konkurrieren. GEZ abschaffen und wer den Mist dann noch haben will soll sich doch ne Karte kaufen wie bei HD+.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, dass diese wiederum sich bei ihren Meldungen nie auf die ÖR und deren umfangreiches Korrespondentennetz beziehen?



Er guckt kein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen, er guckt nur im Internet.
Und dort eben tagesschau.de, heute.de, ZDF Mediathek....  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fußball, Wetten dass, Mutantenstadl,...



Was hast du gegen Musikantenstadl, das Winterfest der Volksmusik oder dem blauen Bock? 
Und Fußball ist nun mal wichtig für die Befriedung der Bevölkerung. Stell dir mal vor, keiner würde mehr Fußball übertragen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt afaik schon seit langem keine "ihre Truppe" mehr. Das läuft über freie Mitarbeiter auf Provisionsbasis. Deswegen ja auch deren z.T. trickreiches und dreistes Vorgehen: Wer niemanden findet, verdient auch nichts.



Es spielt letztendlich keine Rolle, ob die GEZ die Leute ausgelagert hat, an Subunternehmer und dadurch die Personalkosten zu senken, sie bezahlen dann halt die Subunternehmer. Aber wenn die Haushaltsabgabe kommt, braucht sie kein Geld mehr an Subunternehmer zu bezahlen, das Geld kann eingespart werden, trotzdem bekommen die Anstalten mehr Geld als vorher.

Und reden schon, dass das immerhin stabil bis 2014 bleibt, das sind gerade mal 2 Jahre.
Das alles kommt mir so vor, als wenns nur ein Tarifvertrag ist, der ständig neu ausgehandelt wird, bei dem aber die, die das bezahlen müssen, gar nicht beteiligt sind.
Das wäre so also wenn die Arbeitnehmer und die Gewerkschaften die Löhne bestimmen und die Arbeitgeber daran nicht beteiligt sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sagst du doch nur, weil du neidisch auf Berlusconi und seine Freundinnen bist



Berlusconi hat ja seine Sender, die dann immer positives über ihn berichten.
Wieso wohl ist er so beliebt (gewesen), dass er ständig zum Regierungschef gewählt wurde? Genau, weil seine Wähler immer nur das Programm seiner Sender sehen.
Stell dir vor 50 Millionen Menschen lesen nur noch Bild, nichts anders mehr, nur Bild.... Guttenberg wäre jetzt schon Kanzler. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - würde die Abschaffung der Anstalten so einen Unterschied machen? Die Studios braucht man ja so oder so, die Kanäle würden bei gleichem Program auch erhalten bleiben. BBC ist ja auch nicht nur ein Sender.


 
Hmm... du bräuchtest keine Big Band pro Sendeanstalt mehr. 
ARD und ZDF halten je Studios in diversen Ländern, immer sind 3-4 Reporter samt Kameramann und Co. vor Ort, wenn irgendwo ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Die BBC hat ungefähr 24.000 Mitarbeiter (wie auch die ARD, das ZDF hat bedeutend weniger, nur rund 4.000).
ARD und ZDF bekommen pro Jahr zusammen 7.6 Milliarden Euro.
Die BBC bekommt rund 4,3 Milliarden Euro.

Und wer macht das bessere Programm?


----------



## Progs-ID (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

War ja schon länger bekannt, dass eine einheitliche Abgabe kommen soll. Hoffentlich gestalten die Sender dann das Programm wenigstens ein bisschen anders. Es wäre für meine Begriffe teilweise wünschenswert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wieso sollten sie ihr Programm ändern?
Das Programm funktioniert doch, 25 Millionen Menschen schalten praktisch immer ein (das sind die über 60), dann gibts noch welche, die sich ab und wann mal da verirren und dann sind da noch die, die sich informieren wollen.
Das Programm ändert sich erst, wenn die 25 Millionen (also die über 60) weggestorben sind und niemand nachgerückt ist.


----------



## Razzor (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie ihr Programm ändern?
> Das Programm funktioniert doch, 25 Millionen Menschen schalten praktisch immer ein (das sind die über 60), dann gibts noch welche, die sich ab und wann mal da verirren und dann sind da noch die, die sich informieren wollen.
> Das Programm ändert sich erst, wenn die 25 Millionen (also die über 60) weggestorben sind und niemand nachgerückt ist.



ist doch egal ob man das anschaut oder nicht die bekommen ihr geld so oder so durch die beiträge , als ich mal zur untermiete gewohnt habe und kein fernseher hatte wollet ich mein fernseh abmelden, sie fragte wo der fernseher sei ??? ich : eingemottet .... sie dann : ja sie könnten ja dennoch fern sehn ????? ich meinte wo in ner lagerhalle oder wie ???? sie sobald man ein gerät besitzt öffentliche sender zu empfangen muß man zahlen...... das sind doch banditen ..... und werbung bringen die auch schon bei gewissen sendungen .....


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die GEZ wichtig, bzw. dass wir unabhängigs Fernsehen haben. Das Privatfernsehen ist beeinflussbar vom Besitzer des Senders.
> Das öffentlich rechtliche darf nicht beeinflussbar sein, es muss immer kritisch berichten können (komischer Weise berichten sie nie kritisch über die Gebührenhöhe ).
> Daher habe ich kein Problem damit dafür auch zu bezahlen. Allerdings muss die ARD nicht gefühlte 20 Sendeanstalten unterhalten, das ZDF macht das auch nicht. Ebenso reicht es meiner Meinung nach, wenn es in Deutschland ein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen gibt (England kommt auch mit der BBC aus). Also ZDF und ARD zusammenlegen zum ADF (allgemeines deutsches Fernsehen).
> Weg mit den vielen Sendeanstalten, Regionalfernsehen kann man auch ohne extra Sendeanstalt machen.
> ...


 

Die vielen regionalen Sender gehören wirklich zum Teil abgeschafft. Auf NDR läuft der gleiche Mist wie auf Radio Bremen, im SWR kommt das Gleiche wie auf RP, usw. 
Aber daran merkt man ja, dass es sich um staatliches Fernsehen handelt. Ein Privater Sender würde nie auf zwei verschiedenen Sendern das gleiche laufen lassen, zur selben Zeit!
Aber das staatliche Fernsehen kann sich sowas ja erlauben. Ein regionalen Sender für Norddeutschland, aber dann noch einen extra für Bremen. Klasse! Aber der Gebührenzahler finanziert den Mist ja. 

Genau so geht es mir auf die Nüsse, dass gefühlt an jedem Wochenende irgendeine Volksmusik-Show auf ARD und ZDF läuft. Bei den Regionalsender ist es das Selbe. Aber eine Sendung mit Pop oder Rockmusik? Denkste! Gibts nicht. Höchstens aufm Kulturkanal oder beim SWR bekommt man ab und an mal Konzerte zu sehen. 
Aber das ist mir echt zu wenig, als dass man sagen könnte, die ÖR gehen auf alle Zielgruppen ein. 
Für mich bedienen die ÖR leider hauptsächlich Rentner. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon: Wieso soll ein Haushalt auch dann GEZ-Gebühren bezahlen, wenn nur ein PC mit Internet vorhanden ist? Die gehen doch tatsächlich davon aus, dass wenn man ein internetfähiges Gerät hat, dieses auch dazu verwendet, ÖR Angebote zu nutzen. 

Muss dann in Zukunft jeder Jugendliche der schon sein eigenes Geld verdient, aber noch zu Hause bei den Eltern wohnt, GEZ-Gebühren zahlen sobald er sich ein Smartphone zulegt? Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon: Wieso soll ein Haushalt auch dann GEZ-Gebühren bezahlen, wenn nur ein PC mit Internet vorhanden ist? Die gehen doch tatsächlich davon aus, dass wenn man ein internetfähiges Gerät hat, dieses auch dazu verwendet, ÖR Angebote zu nutzen.


 
Es geht aber nicht darum dass du das machst, es geht darum, dass du das könntest und für das "könnte" bezahlst du eben.


----------



## Barnie (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum dass du das machst, es geht darum, dass du das könntest und für das "könnte" bezahlst du eben.


 
Ich werd dann mal Kindergeld beantragen, ich hab zwar noch keine, aber das Gerät dazu

In meinen Augen ist das keine Gebührenabgabe, sondern eine Zwangsabgabe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er guckt kein öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen, er guckt nur im Internet.
> Und dort eben tagesschau.de, heute.de, ZDF Mediathek....



Er sagte ausdrücklich, dass er die ÖR auch nicht online konsumiert 

Aber wie gesagt: Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man nicht von deren Diensten profitiert.



> Was hast du gegen Musikantenstadl, das Winterfest der Volksmusik oder dem blauen Bock?



Nichts wirkungsvolles 



> Und Fußball ist nun mal wichtig für die Befriedung der Bevölkerung. Stell dir mal vor, keiner würde mehr Fußball übertragen.



*träum* 
Allgemein bin ich nunmal der Meinung, dass der Sinn von ÖR nicht darin liegen sollte, das Unterhaltungsbedürfniss der Bevölkerung zu befriedigen. Das können sie, wie erwähnt, eh nie auf gerechte Weise. Stattdessen sollten sie sich imho auf den Informationsbedarf (<> bedürfniss) konzentrieren. Dazu zählen durchaus die Ergebnisse eines Sportereignisses, aber nicht dessen Live-Übertragung für ettliche Millionen.



> Stell dir vor 50 Millionen Menschen lesen nur noch Bild, nichts anders mehr, nur Bild.... Guttenberg wäre jetzt schon Kanzler.



Guck dir an, was die BILD seit einiger Zeit schreibt. Die haben längst aufgehört, Guttenberg zu verteidigen. "Zufällig" hat er seitdem auch bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung keinen Rückhalt mehr. Die BILD ist, nach 6 Jahren Unionsunterstützung, derzeit malwieder auf Regierungswechsel aus und der wird kommen.



> ARD und ZDF halten je Studios in diversen Ländern, immer sind 3-4 Reporter samt Kameramann und Co. vor Ort, wenn irgendwo ein Sack Reis umfällt.
> Die BBC hat ungefähr 24.000 Mitarbeiter (wie auch die ARD, das ZDF hat bedeutend weniger, nur rund 4.000).
> ARD und ZDF bekommen pro Jahr zusammen 7.6 Milliarden Euro.
> Die BBC bekommt rund 4,3 Milliarden Euro.
> ...



Qualitativ die BBC - aber quantitativ liegen die ÖR vor, weil sie auf x-Sendern jede Menge (nicht)unterhaltsames senden, was es bei der BBC in geringerem Umfange gibt. Aber an Parallelstrukturen liegt das imho auch nicht, denn der "ARD-Korrespondent" der Tagesthemen taucht ganz schnell auch als "unser Mann in XX" beim heute-Journal auf. Und hinter den Kameras wird sowieso zusammengearbeitet.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie ihr Programm ändern?
> Das Programm funktioniert doch, 25 Millionen Menschen schalten praktisch immer ein (das sind die über 60), dann gibts noch welche, die sich ab und wann mal da verirren und dann sind da noch die, die sich informieren wollen.
> Das Programm ändert sich erst, wenn die 25 Millionen (also die über 60) weggestorben sind und niemand nachgerückt ist.


 
Auch die 25 Millionen über 60 schalten größtenteils nicht rein. Sie schalten nur nicht ganz so häufig weg, wie andere.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die vielen regionalen Sender gehören wirklich zum Teil abgeschafft. Auf NDR läuft der gleiche Mist wie auf Radio Bremen, im SWR kommt das Gleiche wie auf RP, usw.
> Aber daran merkt man ja, dass es sich um staatliches Fernsehen handelt. Ein Privater Sender würde nie auf zwei verschiedenen Sendern das gleiche laufen lassen, zur selben Zeit!



Äh - nur weil die ihre regionalen Sender extra bennen, entstehen noch nicht zwingend zusätzlich Kosten. RTL-Schleswig-Holstein sendet auch die meiste Zeit das gleiche, wie die anderen Ableger. Aber es merkt kaum jemand, dass es die Unterteilung gibt, weil immer RTL in die Ecke eingeblendet wird und erst bei den Regionalmagazinen was anderes kommt.
Das dagegen Sender mit unterschiedlicher Abdeckung auch mal das gleiche senden, damit alle es sehen können, ist ja wohl ganz in Ordnung so.



> Aber eine Sendung mit Pop oder Rockmusik? Denkste! Gibts nicht.



Tracks auf Arte? Rockpalast iirc auf 3sat? (weiteres sehe ich öfters beim durchschalten, aber ich schaue allgemein selten Musik).



> Muss dann in Zukunft jeder Jugendliche der schon sein eigenes Geld verdient, aber noch zu Hause bei den Eltern wohnt, GEZ-Gebühren zahlen sobald er sich ein Smartphone zulegt? Wie sieht das aus?


 
Nein, muss er in Zukunft eben afaik nicht mehr, weil er zum Haushalt zählt. Hätte man die herrschenden Regeln fortgesetzt, wären Smartphones als Empfangsgeräte abgabenplfichtig geworden. 




mrwichtel schrieb:


> Das bei Studenten zwischen Bafög und nicht Bafög Empfängern unterschieden wird ist mMn auch ein Skandal. Ich nehme kein Geld vom Staat und werde dafür auch noch bestraft. Ich bekomme z.B. von meinen Eltern nur den regülären Bafög Satz (muss bei 2 Kindern auch erstmal verdient werden) - warum soll ich jetzt mehr Geld für Jauch und Co. über haben als andere Studenten!?


 
Du kannst dich afaik auch als nicht-BAFÖG-Empfänger befreien lassen, musst dann aber halt etwas mehr Papierkram bewältigen, um alles nachzuweisen. Als BAFÖG-Empfänger, ALGIIler,... hast du den Papierkram halt sowieso und bekommst vom entsprechenden Amt eine Bescheinigung.


----------



## cl55amg (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass dies einer Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht standhält. Hier ist nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Schon lustig wie manche Politiker findig sind um an neue Steuernquellen zu kommen oder die existierenden noch mehr auszubeuten.
Aber wehe es geht an die Sachen die die Politiker gerne machen dann wird bis zum blutigen ende darum gekämpft


----------



## noname545 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Bei uns sind die letztens in der Siedlung rumgelaufen, habe die Tür aber nicht aufgemacht. Jetzt muss man umbedigt zahlen. Ausserdem schaue ich kein Fernsehen, ok wenn mal Simpsons läuft dann mache ich ne Ausnahem. Der Sohn von mein Nachbar (16 Jahre) muss 5€ für sein Handy zahlen nur weil es eine I-net funltion hat. Wahnsinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Barnie schrieb:


> Ich werd dann mal Kindergeld beantragen, ich hab zwar noch keine, aber das Gerät dazu


 
Du kannst aber nicht alleine ein Kind bekommen (das funktioniert nicht biologisch...  aber auch nicht per Adoption). 
Einen Fernseher, Computer oder was auch immer kannst du dagegen alleine besorgen und alleine "machen".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er sagte ausdrücklich, dass er die ÖR auch nicht online konsumiert
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man nicht von deren Diensten profitiert.



Die ARD benutzt inzwischen auch Wikipedia, wie viele andere auch, merkt man schön daran, dass Fehler 1 zu 1 weiter gegeben werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nichts wirkungsvolles



Mach es wie ich: Die Zeit ist auf deiner Seite, irgendwann sterben die Zuschauer weg und wenn keiner mehr guckt, verschwinden die Sendungen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *träum*
> Allgemein bin ich nunmal der Meinung, dass der Sinn von ÖR nicht darin liegen sollte, das Unterhaltungsbedürfniss der Bevölkerung zu befriedigen. Das können sie, wie erwähnt, eh nie auf gerechte Weise. Stattdessen sollten sie sich imho auf den Informationsbedarf (<> bedürfniss) konzentrieren. Dazu zählen durchaus die Ergebnisse eines Sportereignisses, aber nicht dessen Live-Übertragung für ettliche Millionen.



Ja, aber wo trennst du Unterhaltung und Information? Wenn ein Länderspiel Deutschlands übertragen wird, dann ist das einerseits Unterhaltung aber andererseits auch Information, denn du erfährst aus erster Hand, wie das Team gespielt hat (und erfährst noch bei Auslandsspielen etwas über das Land, in dem sie spielen).
(Allerdings frage ich mich, wo der Informationsgehalt bei den Volksmusik Sendungen ist )
(Wiederum frage ich mich, wo der Informationsgehalt ist, wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen über "Killer-Spiele" berichten )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir an, was die BILD seit einiger Zeit schreibt. Die haben längst aufgehört, Guttenberg zu verteidigen. "Zufällig" hat er seitdem auch bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung keinen Rückhalt mehr. Die BILD ist, nach 6 Jahren Unionsunterstützung, derzeit malwieder auf Regierungswechsel aus und der wird kommen.



Die Bild Zeitung hat nun mal mehr Macht als viele denken, denn sie "steht" für die Meinung vieler und wenn viele ein Gesicht nicht mehr sehen wollen, wird die Bild Zeitung dafür sorgen, dass es verschwindet und inzwischen kann man sehen (und da hast du recht), dass die Bild Zeitung mit der aktuellen Koalition nicht mehr zufrieden ist.
Andererseits feiert sie aber Merkel. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Bild schwarz/rot wieder haben will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Qualitativ die BBC - aber quantitativ liegen die ÖR vor, weil sie auf x-Sendern jede Menge (nicht)unterhaltsames senden, was es bei der BBC in geringerem Umfange gibt. Aber an Parallelstrukturen liegt das imho auch nicht, denn der "ARD-Korrespondent" der Tagesthemen taucht ganz schnell auch als "unser Mann in XX" beim heute-Journal auf. Und hinter den Kameras wird sowieso zusammengearbeitet.



Ja, eben, die BBC ist zwar nicht perfekt (auch die hat einen aufgeblasenen Verwaltungsapparat, jedoch lange nicht so groß wie der von der ARD) aber doch besser als das, was wir haben. Auch gibt es von ihnen auch sehr intelligent gemachte Unterhaltung, nicht den Einheitsbrei wie hier.
Du darfst bei der Berichterstattung nicht vergessen, dass ARD und ZDF viele freie Mitarbeiter haben, da ist es dann logisch, dass die auch mal hier und da zu sehen sind.
Schaust du aber z.B. eine Pressekonferenz an (Politk, Sport, was auch immer), siehst du da ein Mirko von der ProSieben/Sat 1 Media AG (die ihre Sender versorgt) und RTL (die ihre Sender versorgen) und eben 5 Mikros von der ARD und zwei vom ZDF. Hier würde auch für sie je ein Mikro reichen, denn die Informationen, die aufgenommen werden, sind die gleichen (wenn nicht gar die selben ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ARD benutzt inzwischen auch Wikipedia, wie viele andere auch, merkt man schön daran, dass Fehler 1 zu 1 weiter gegeben werden.



Da gibts noch schlimmeres. Im Intel-Spec-Guide stehen die gleichen falschen technischen Daten zum Gallatin, wie auf Wikipedia - und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die erste Verfälschung bei Wiki (es war mal richtig...) deutlich älter ist, als die Neufassung des Spec-Guide (der früher auch mal richtig war)...



> Mach es wie ich: Die Zeit ist auf deiner Seite, irgendwann sterben die Zuschauer weg und wenn keiner mehr guckt, verschwinden die Sendungen.



Warten ist sone Sache. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ich zwischen Mutantenstadl und Klimakatastrophe/ZusammenbruchWeltwirtschaft/globaleErnäherungskrise/KanzlerGuttenberg noch 1-2 sorgenfreie Jahre unterkriege.




> Ja, aber wo trennst du Unterhaltung und Information? Wenn ein Länderspiel Deutschlands übertragen wird, dann ist das einerseits Unterhaltung aber andererseits auch Information, denn du erfährst aus erster Hand, wie das Team gespielt hat (und erfährst noch bei Auslandsspielen etwas über das Land, in dem sie spielen).
> (Allerdings frage ich mich, wo der Informationsgehalt bei den Volksmusik Sendungen ist )
> (Wiederum frage ich mich, wo der Informationsgehalt ist, wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen über "Killer-Spiele" berichten )



Hab ich doch gerade geschrieben, wo ich trenne: Z.B. zwischen dem Fußballspiel (Leute rennen rum, wie sie es machen, spielt außerhalb der räumlichen und zeitlichen Grenzen des Spiels keine Rolle) und dem Spielergebniss (= Werte, die für den weiteren Verlauf des Turniers und dessen Endergebniss direkt von Bedeutung sind). Genauso zwischen dem Spiel irgendwelcher Volksmusiker (unwichtig, ohne Auswirkungen) und der Nachricht über die 30 Selbstmorde von Leuten, die nicht mehr schnell genug weiterzappen konnten (offensichtlich dauerhafte Auswirkung, Warnung vor potentieller Gefährdung, deren Wiederkehr zu befürchten ist).
Bei der Qualität einiger Dokus und einer ganzen Reihe ÖR-Magazine wird die Trennung in der Tat schwieriger. Aber eben genau diese Boulevarisierung resultiert ja daraus, dass man mitlerweile das Programm nach Einschaltquoten (d.h. möglichst wenig Anspruch, möglichst viel Sensation - oder Blödsinn) gestaltet und nicht mehr nach Informations-/Wahrheitsgehalt. (Kurz: Das man die privaten Unterhaltungssender nachäfft.)



> Ja, eben, die BBC ist zwar nicht perfekt (auch die hat einen aufgeblasenen Verwaltungsapparat, jedoch lange nicht so groß wie der von der ARD) aber doch besser als das, was wir haben. Auch gibt es von ihnen auch sehr intelligent gemachte Unterhaltung, nicht den Einheitsbrei wie hier.



Ich könnte jetzt allgemein was dazu sagen, was ich von fast allen deutschen Produktionen halte (unabhängig vom Sender), aber das würde das Thema sprengen 



> Du darfst bei der Berichterstattung nicht vergessen, dass ARD und ZDF viele freie Mitarbeiter haben, da ist es dann logisch, dass die auch mal hier und da zu sehen sind.
> Schaust du aber z.B. eine Pressekonferenz an (Politk, Sport, was auch immer), siehst du da ein Mirko von der ProSieben/Sat 1 Media AG (die ihre Sender versorgt) und RTL (die ihre Sender versorgen) und eben 5 Mikros von der ARD und zwei vom ZDF. Hier würde auch für sie je ein Mikro reichen, denn die Informationen, die aufgenommen werden, sind die gleichen (wenn nicht gar die selben ).


 
Das ist ein alter Trick. Wenn du dann Aufnahmen dieser Pressekonferenz auf eben diesen Sender (2-3 Dritte sind auch oft mit dabei) siehst, hast du jedesmal den gleichen Kamerawinkel. D.h. imho: Ja, es werden fünf Mikros aufgestellt. Aber vom gleichen Team - sie dienen nur dazu, dass jeder Sender sein Logo mit drin hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gerade geschrieben, wo ich trenne: Z.B. zwischen dem Fußballspiel (Leute rennen rum, wie sie es machen, spielt außerhalb der räumlichen und zeitlichen Grenzen des Spiels keine Rolle) und dem Spielergebniss (= Werte, die für den weiteren Verlauf des Turniers und dessen Endergebniss direkt von Bedeutung sind). Genauso zwischen dem Spiel irgendwelcher Volksmusiker (unwichtig, ohne Auswirkungen) und der Nachricht über die 30 Selbstmorde von Leuten, die nicht mehr schnell genug weiterzappen konnten (offensichtlich dauerhafte Auswirkung, Warnung vor potentieller Gefährdung, deren Wiederkehr zu befürchten ist).


 
Bei Erstem bekommst du die Informationen ja, wenn du die Unterhaltung hast, in dem du bis zum Abpfiff dran bleibst.
Bei Letztem bekommst du die Informationen nicht innerhalb der Unterhaltung, sondern erst wenn du umschaltest und die RTL Spätnachrichten schaust.


----------



## ATI fan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Hallo an alle User die das lesen. Ganz unten bei Edit: Steht wieso das so weit kommen konnte. Wie man sich bei sowas am schnellsten gehör verschafft und verteidigt auf die Volksart. Zusammenhalt ist das Stichwort, wenn ihr alle zusammen protestiert und euch gehör verschafft werdet ihr erfolg haben. Ich bin mir ganzsicher, das mindestens 20% (bestimmt viel viel höher) die GEZ nicht leiden können. Wenn davon nur ein kleiner Teil, sagen wir mal 1-2 mio auf einmal die GEZ in einer Sammelklage verklagen hättet ihr auf jedenfal erfolg. Das Gesetz ist auf eurer Seite, denkt mal nach.

Ihr zahlt für euer Internet schon geld, schaut keine ÖR Sender, habt nur ein Handy oder PC am TV/großen Monitor angeschlossen und sollt zahlen. GEZ ist für Rundfunk da und nicht um euch zu verarschen. Ihr solltet euch echt mal zusammen schliesen und gegen die GEZ mit allen Mitteln vorgehen. Sie haben es ja nicht anders gemacht (Haus auspionieren, ohne Erlaubniss ins Haus, die Leute zwingen, das Ged auf biegen und brechen eintreiben wie die Mafia). Nimmt euch ein Beispiel an Rebellen oder am besten an Islamischen Ländern, da verbrennen die schnell mal Fackeln oder greifen auf Alk-Getränge zu die brennen. Klar soweit muss keiner gehen, aber 1-2 Mio Wähler vor dem Kanzleramt macht sehr wohl viel aus. Ganz ohne Gewalt kann man viel erreichen, aber selbst dazu braucht man Eier.

Ihr habt bis 1 Januar 2013 vor Gericht, mit Protesten, mit Streik, mit Strafanzeige oder per Massenattacke dagegen anzukommen! Wenn ihr es nicht macht seit ihr selbst schuld ich meine ja nur *es ist euer Land, eure Politiker, euer Recht und was wichtiger ist euer Geld, das ihr für nix und wieder nix an Leute gibt wie .... Moderator von kacklangweilig TV von Kacklangweilig Sender.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *@all*:
> Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass Beleidigungen und Verleumdnungen in diesem Forum verboten sind. Das schließt auch Beleidigungen und Verleumdnungen gegenüber juristischen Persönlichkeiten, z.B. den ÖR oder der GEZ mit ein. Man kann seine Meinung auch sachlich äußern. (oder noch besser: Sich an einer Diskussion beteiligen, anstatt mit minimale Variation eine Meinung hinzurotzen, die schon 20mal geäußert wurde)



Es ist eine Beleidigung von der GEZ uns für "Rundfunkgegühren" zahlen zu lassen, weil man DSL/3G hat. Dabei haben die 3G/DSL nicht im Angebot, sie haben es nicht erfunden, es sist nicht ihr Produkt, aber verlangen dafür Geld. Das ist eine Beleidigung der Freiheit aller Menschen in Deutschland. Wenn ich ARD schau zahle ich, wenn nicht dann nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bafög-, ALG II-, Sozialhilfe-,... Empfänger konnten und können sich von den Gebühren befreien lassen. Davon abgesehen fußt die Neuregelung afaik argumentativ darauf, dass ohnehin jeder in der Lage ist, die Medien zu konsumieren (kein Radio, kein Fernsehen und kein Internet wird man in quasi keinem deutschen Haushalt finden) und dass diese der Grundversorgung dienen. Wer die Grundversorgung nicht annimmt und sich nicht bildet, der muss dafür ja nicht unbedingt belohnt werden.



Auch hier sollte gelten, dass nur einer zahlt der es nutzt. Egal ob er es könnte oder nicht. Ich kann ja auch nicht Geld für die Luft verlangen die mein Kirschbaum im Hinterhaus produziert. Es könnte dank dem Wind ja überall landen. Also könnte ich theoretisch von jedem 5 Cent verlangen oder? Klingt nicht logisch, aber hey es ist ja OK GEZ/Rundfunkgebühren zu zahlen, selbst wenn man keinen Rundfunk nutzt. GEZ ist nur abzock für nicht nutzr. Die es nutzen sollen dann auch zahlen. Ich nutze es nicht und werde dann auch nicht zahlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ob das Programm der ÖR nun diesem Anspruch gerecht wird, wäre eine andere Frage... . Ich denke aber, dass die letzte Bundestagswahl gezeigt hat, dass eine ganze Reihe von Leuten durchaus dazu verdonnert werden sollte, eine der objektiveren politischen Informationsquellen zwangszubeziehen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie dann wenigstens einmal reingucken.)


Es ist den Preis nicht wert. Man wird als Gamer gut und gerne bei ihnen als potenzieler Mörder, Amokläufer, Gewaltsüchtiger, perverser dargestellt oder gar als von Grund auf krank.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorerst wohl relativ wenig, weil ja eben ohnehin wenig Haushalte existieren, die nicht unter die Regelung fallen.


Ich ab ein TV ohne Reciver (nur für Konsolen und den PC), ich schaue kein TV, da DVD Filme oder BluRay Filme immer ohne Werbung laufen wann ich will. News bekomme ich immer schnell aus dem Netz ohne dabei beleidigt zu werden und ganz nach meinem Wunsch (Computerbase/News, 3DCenter.org, pcgh.de, Gamestar.de, Gamezone, 4players.de und ein paar News zur Welt die nix mit ARD nd co zu tun haben)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, dass diese wiederum sich bei ihren Meldungen nie auf die ÖR und deren umfangreiches Korrespondentennetz beziehen?






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Der Grundgedanke (...) der ÖR ist ein ganz anderer. Eine Grundversorgung der mündigen Bürger mit neutraler Information, die jedem zugänglich sein soll, ungeachtet seiner wirtschaftlichen Situation. Pay-TV dagegen dient der Unterhaltung von Leuten, die zuviel Geld übrig haben.


Ich will ihre Rundfunkgebühren nicht nutzen und es ist auch keine Grundversorgung, da das Internet, was ihnen nicht gehört viel besser, schneller un Umfangreicher ist. Wenn die das Internet kaufen (alle Server der Welt) Zahle ich gerne. So sehe ich es nicht ein. Sky ist wenigstens Fair, man zahlt was man nutzt. ARD und ZDF nutzen nur wenige oder eben Viele, aber zahlen sollen alle, selbst die wo kein TV haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fußball, Wetten dass, Mutantenstadl,...


Wer was bei ARD oder ZDF schaut muss zahlen ob es schön/gut ist oder eben nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt afaik schon seit langem keine "ihre Truppe" mehr. Das läuft über freie Mitarbeiter auf Provisionsbasis. Deswegen ja auch deren z.T. trickreiches und dreistes Vorgehen: Wer niemanden findet, verdient auch nichts.


Also abzocke oder eben Mafia auf höchster ebene. Das nennt ihr ein freies Land ich glaube echt nicht mehr daran. Die Menschen sind ja OK, die GEZ oder derren Mitarbeiter sind in meinen Augen Verbrecher mit der staatlichen Lizenz zum abzocken. Da regen sich Leute auf das sie KFZ-steuern zahlen oder Arbeitslosensteuern zahlen, aber werden diese Dienste ja früher oder später genutzt. GEZ wie ich schon sagte von einigen eben nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte er darauf hinweisen, wie wichtig der Bildungsauftrag der ÖR ist


JA KLAR Hahaha. Sehr gut für die Bildung der Jugentlichen, wenn man als Gamer (was sehr viele Kinder von 6-16 sind) schnel als Verbrecher oder Kranker bezeichnet wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten sich die ÖR ihrem Auftrag nach darum kümmern, dass sie alle Generationen bedienen...


Wenn es jemand nicht will ist ja egal. Die Rundfunkgebühren wurden geschaffen um was zu finanzieren... du erhaltst 100 Punkte wenn du es weist... Genau die Senderstationen zu warten oder zu finanzieren. Damit die wo es nutzen ach sehen können. Das Internet gehört wie das Handynetz nicht dazu, diese Gebühren zahlen wir ja eh schon. Also zahlt man 2 Gebühren jetzt fürs Internet... Wow und nur eins davon macht Sinn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - würde die Abschaffung der Anstalten so einen Unterschied machen? Die Studios braucht man ja so oder so, die Kanäle würden bei gleichem Program auch erhalten bleiben. BBC ist ja auch nicht nur ein Sender.


Nein GEZ kann und soll ja bleiben, aber sie sollen einfach nur von Leuten Geldverlangen die es nutzen (Rundfunk und nicht Internet oder 3G/Handynetz)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was imho überarbeitet gehört, ist der Umfang und Inhalt des Programms. Die Unterhaltungsansprüche der Bevölkerung sind imho zu vielfältig geworden, als dass man sie sinnvoll über ÖR-Modell befriedigen könnte oder müsste (auch wenns aus künstlerischer Sicht stellenweise schade wäre. Ijon Tichy gäbs bei Sat 1 garantiert nicht).


 Wie andere schon sagten so viele WDR oder SDR oder BlödDR braucht kein Mensch oder gibt es 20 RTL oder 14 Pro7 oder 20 Kabel1 NEIN Wozu den auch.

Ich sag es mal so ich zahle nicht für mein Internet GEZ! Wer es tut und sich beschwert ist selbst schuld, es ist immerhin bestimmt nicht Rechtens für etwas zu zahlen was nicht genutzt wird. Ist wie das Schutzgeld der Mafia!

Edit: 

@Alle fragt ihr euch nicht wieso die sowas durchsetzen können? Ich meine wisst ihr nicht, das ihr selbst daran schuld seit? Wisst ihr nicht wie ihr euch verteidigen könnt? habt ihr niemals daran gedacht das es dagegen eine einfache Lösung gibt. Sie können es ja nur machen weil ihr es zulässt. Wenn ihr alle, die es nicht wollen, mal eine Klage gegen das Gericht, das es entschieden hat einreichen würdet oder Zeitgleich zum Kanzleramt geht und Protest einlegt, dann würde sowas nicht passieren. Ich meine ja nur ihr lässt es mich euch machen. Man kritisiert ja gut und gerne die Islamischen Länder, weil die sich mit allen Mitteln (Waffen, Streik, Protst und co) gegen den Korrupten Staat angehen, aber immerhin versuchen sie es und beschweren sich nicht nur. 

Sie hätten echt keine chance gegen 1 Mio Menschen die aufeinmal vor dem Bundestag protestieren oder alle die GEZ stürmen, aber auf solche ideen kommen nur Leute mit Eiern und einer guten Portion Zusammenhaltsgefühl. Man fragt sich ja immer warum Türken nie alleine in einen Streit geraten, weil wir wissen wie man seinem Landsmann hilft. Wir lassen Freunde oder Landsmänner niemals hängen. Ihr aber habt es drauf euch alles vom Staat gefallen zu lassen. 

ARD darf Gamer/Jugentliche zocker gerne beleidigen un ihr zahlt froh und fröhlich dafür^^. Ich meine ehrlich ihr alleine seit dann schuld wenn die GEZ 2014 25€ verlangt, 2015 35€ und dann 2016 stolze 70€! Ihr müsst euch bei sowas echt zusame tun. Ich habe es leicht, wenn der Staat echt zu weit geht kann ich ganz leicht wieder in die Türkei gehen und dort problemlos leben und erst dann wieder (ohne Mühe) zurück kommen wenn hier wieder alles OK ist. Ihr aber müsst hier vieles ertragen, ausser ihr wandert aus der Heimat aus. 

Mein Tipp: Zahlt es nicht, geht alle zusammen vor die Tür und trefft euch vor Gericht und sagt wir sind Menschen mit rechten und die GEZ ist mit dem Beschluss gegen 10 Grundrechte in Deutschland. Immerhin sollte die Politik fürs Volk un nicht gegen euch arbeiten. Sie werden es schon kapieren wenn ihr hart genug vorgeht.


----------



## Icejester (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Toll. Dann kann ich jetzt bald wirklich Kohle abdrücken, damit ein paar Idioten ihren dämlichen, defizitären Kopistenladen aufrechterhalten können und uns weiterhin mit unbeholfen nachgemachten Konzepten wirtschaftlich sinnvoll arbeitender Sender beglücken. Danke!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dann in Zukunft jeder Jugendliche der schon sein eigenes Geld verdient, aber noch zu Hause bei den Eltern wohnt, GEZ-Gebühren zahlen sobald er sich ein Smartphone zulegt? Wie sieht das aus?


Nicht nur in Zukunft, auch jetzt schon.
Hab ein Smartphone, nen Internetfähigen PC und habe monatlich mehr Einkommen als der Sozialhilferegelsatz (Unterhalt etc zählen auch als Einkommen) => muss zahlen, glücklicherweise nur den kleinen Satz, aber das fällt ja dann 2013 weg.


----------



## Quake2008 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wie interessant irgend ein Intendant hat sich und seinen überbezahlten Mitarbeitern bis 2014 ein höheres Gehalt + Zuschläge + Weihnnachtsgeld gesichert, ja das ist fair.


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Dezember 2011)

Tja hier rum zu jammern wird nicht viel bringen 
Die meisten werden ganz brav zahlen und gut ist 
Anstatt auf die Strasse zu gehen und seinen Unmut Protest dagegen kundzutun 

Reinste abzocke diese GEZ ********


----------



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Der Witz ist im Wohnheim darf ich wegen dem Internet (max. Datenvolumen 4GB/Monat sonst Abschaltung und 25 Euro dafür, dass einer ein Knopf drückt damit es wieder geht) GEZ bezahlen. Hab natürlich nix besseres zutun als mir verschissene Importkrimis in der Mediathek an zu schauen, weil ich garnicht weiß wohin mit all der Bandbreite.

Für was werden die tollen Gebühren den Ausgegeben? 90% Krimis dann 5% Quiz-Show und 5% Koch-Show schon hast du ein öffentlich rechtliches Programm. Weils ja noch nicht genug Krimis gibts mit muss dann noch ******** im Ausland eingekauft werden.

GEZ = gesetzlich legitimierter Diebstahl.

Diebstahl ist wenn mir was genommen wird und ich dafür nix bekomme. Genau so ist das hier.


----------



## ATI fan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



blackout24 schrieb:


> GEZ = gesetzlich legitimierter Diebstahl.
> 
> Diebstahl ist wenn mir was genommen wird und ich dafür nix bekomme. Genau so ist das hier.


 
Wenn ihr euch mal überlegen würdet, es ist laut Grundgesetz nicht erlaubt GEZ (Rundfunkgebühren) von Leuten zu verlangen die das Angebot (Rundfunk) nicht nutzen. GEZ = nicht legaler vom Staat unterstützter Diebstahl. Ihr alleine könnt das ändern, ihr habt immerhin bis 2013 Zeit das zu ändern. Wenn ihr das so im Raum lässt und nix dagegen macht wird das nie enden. Bald kommt es noch zu Fahrrad GEZ oder zu Baum GEZ Gebühren, da man im Baumhaus oder am Fahrrad auch ein Radio haben könnte und somit zahlen muss. 

Ich sag ja als es um Origin ging geht ihr voll auf die Decke, aber hier wird euch Geld genommen, eure Grundrechte verletzt, eure Meinung ignoriert vom Staat und was schlimmer ist ihr nimmt es einfach hin. Ich glaube kaum das lehr als 20-40% überhapt was mit ARD und ZDF zu tun haben beim TV schauen und im Internet sollten niemals mehr als 5% was mit den ÖR zu tun haben. Ich sags ja ihr alleine tragt die Schuld. Ich gaube einfach nur, das ihr es locker schaffen könnten wenn ihr euch per Facebook oder wie anders da bekommt gleichzeitig zu protestieren/klagen/streiken und dann habt ih automatisch erfolg.

Das Recht sollte laut Grundgesetz auf eurer Seite sein. Es ist eben nicht legitim das ihr wegen einem Handy oder PC Rundfunkzahlt. Was sag ich den es wird sich ja eh nix ändern, weil ihr euch niemals dazu bewegen könnt euer Recht zu fordern. Also habt spaß und zahlt das Jahr für Jahr mehr Geld an Steuern, GEZ, Maut, Grundgebühr fürs Internet (oh GEZ oder Grundgebühr fürs Internet... was den nun?). Meine Meinng ist halt das ihr daran schuld seit, es sind eure Politiker die euch das antun, keine Firma, kein anderer EU Staat, es sind eure gewählte Vertreter, die euch da total über den Tisch ziehen.

Mich würde der Richter der das getan hat interessieren, ob der einen Blow... bekommen hat dafür oder einfach klassisch Geld aus der Staatskasse als Bestechung


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Dezember 2011)

ATI fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr euch mal überlegen würdet, es ist laut Grundgesetz nicht erlaubt GEZ (Rundfunkgebühren) von Leuten zu verlangen die das Angebot (Rundfunk) nicht nutzen. GEZ = nicht legaler vom Staat unterstützter Diebstahl. Ihr alleine könnt das ändern, ihr habt immerhin bis 2013 Zeit das zu ändern. Wenn ihr das so im Raum lässt und nix dagegen macht wird das nie enden. Bald kommt es noch zu Fahrrad GEZ oder zu Baum GEZ Gebühren, da man im Baumhaus oder am Fahrrad auch ein Radio haben könnte und somit zahlen muss.
> 
> Ich sag ja als es um Origin ging geht ihr voll auf die Decke, aber hier wird euch Geld genommen, eure Grundrechte verletzt, eure Meinung ignoriert vom Staat und was schlimmer ist ihr nimmt es einfach hin. Ich glaube kaum das lehr als 20-40% überhapt was mit ARD und ZDF zu tun haben beim TV schauen und im Internet sollten niemals mehr als 5% was mit den ÖR zu tun haben. Ich sags ja ihr alleine tragt die Schuld. Ich gaube einfach nur, das ihr es locker schaffen könnten wenn ihr euch per Facebook oder wie anders da bekommt gleichzeitig zu protestieren/klagen/streiken und dann habt ih automatisch erfolg.
> 
> ...



Lol krieg dich mal wieder ein ich hör nur noch schuld hier schuld da 
Mich kotzt das ganze auch an aber bleib mal sachlich


----------



## Pagz (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Jaja meckert nur alle über die GEZ
Aber habt ihr schon mal in die USA geschaut, wo es so etwas nicht gibt?
Glaubt mir, dass wollt ihr echt nicht, außer ihr wollt wircklich, dass jeder Sack mit genug Geld seine Meinung verbreiten kann, so hetzterisch sie auch sein mag


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja meckert nur alle über die GEZ
> Aber habt ihr schon mal in die USA geschaut, wo es so etwas nicht gibt?
> Glaubt mir, dass wollt ihr echt nicht, außer ihr wollt wirklich, dass jeder Sack mit genug Geld seine Meinung verbreiten kann, so hetzterisch sie auch sein mag


Sign!
Das gejammere ist echt nicht mehr erträglich, zumal die öffentlichrechtlichen noch die seriösesten aus dem Haufen sind.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich gucke ebenfalls kein Fernsehen oder höre Radio.
Das ist alles Farnhoune.
Wenn man sich mal RTL anguckt was für ein Mist da durchgehend läuft.!
Die Qualität von freien Sendern ist mehr schlecht als recht.
HDTV kostet zuviel.
Die Werbung nervt.
CI+ ist für den Arsch 
und GEZ kann man in die Tonne treten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Pagz schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, dass wollt ihr echt nicht, außer ihr wollt wircklich, dass jeder Sack mit genug Geld seine Meinung verbreiten kann, so hetzterisch sie auch sein mag


 
Da guckt einer den Kram von Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das Programm ändert sich erst, wenn die 25 Millionen (also die über 60) weggestorben sind und niemand nachgerückt ist.



Da wir aber einen demographischen Wandel durchmachen der genau das Gegenteil aufweist, wird das ein ziemlich schweres Unterfangen.


----------



## ATI fan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Sign!
> Das gejammere ist echt nicht mehr erträglich, zumal die öffentlichrechtlichen noch die seriösesten aus dem Haufen sind.


 
Ja klar^^. Bist du zocker oder Gamer von Ego-Shootern? Wenn ja bist du laut den ÖR Sendern ein potenzieller Amokläufer, Mörder, kranker Mensch der zu allem fähig ist. Wir sind laut ARD/ZDF schon jetzt die absoluten Versager. Ich meine hier ist nix mehr seriöses dabei im TV. Klar noch sind die nicht so weit wie in den USA, aber was hindert die dran? Eben nix, da sie euer Geld bekommen ob sie es sich verdienen oder eben nicht. Also von mir aus seit doch damit zufrieden, aber von mir bekommen die kein Geld dafür das man Leute wie uns gut und gerne durch den Kakao zieht.

Du zahlst ja auch nicht gerne um beleidigt zu werden oder? 

Und wieder würde ich gerne fragen warum ihr euch gegen sowas nicht verteidigt, habt ihr keinen Rechtsanwalt in der nähe, kein Holz um Schilder zu machen mit der Aufschrift (kein GEZ für nicht Rundfunk nutzer), habt ihr keine Lust oder einfach nicht den Mut.



Teldor1974 schrieb:


> Lol krieg dich mal wieder ein ich hör nur noch schuld hier schuld da
> Mich kotzt das ganze auch an aber bleib mal sachlich



Ja wenn du willst, aber meine Frage ist damit auch beantwortet. Dich stört es, aber du nimmst es hin. Also könnte man euch fast alles antun und erst wenn der Arsch voll Pfeffer ist sagt ihr "hey langsam reichts" oder ihr sagt "nicht zu viel das juckt", statt zu sagen das ihr es nicht wollt. Klar keiner will aus der Reihe tanzen.

Ihr seit echt ein witziges Volk, ja ich weis Verwarnung oder Warnung OK. Viel spaß noch, dabei ist diese Idee der GEZ nicht neu, ihr hattet mehr als genug Zeit euch dagegen zu wehren, aber nein ihr nimmt es wie immer hin. Ist wie mit den Steuern, hier im Land sind sie echt zu Hoch, wenn man mal vergleicht mit anderen Ländern. Das Geld fiegt zum Fenser raus und der Staat schenkt es quasi Ländern die es auch ncht besser verwalten, aber ihr nimmt es hin.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Kann man sich als Azubi (noch dazu alleinlebend) wohl befreien lassen? Weil es sieht so schon sehr knapp aus jeden Monat (geldtechnisch).


----------



## Wincenty (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

wenn das so weiztergeht haben wir bald auch wieder Zoll an eueren dt Grenzen, dann werden sogar die Durchreisenden darum gebeten 20€ pro Monat zu zahlen um dt Radio hören zu DÜRFEN!

Was ich nicht versteh:

Die Staaten verdienen sich ja an allem dumm und dämlich: Steuer hier Steuer da, blabli hier nlibla da,... wo bleibt das Geld denn? In den Privattaschen der Politiker? Wo ist das Geld? Ok die dt Straßen sind doch recht gut in Schuss im Vergleich zu Belgien, aber dennoch, wie kann es sein das sich der Staat weiterhin so schnell verschuldet?

Für mich ist sogar das Öffentlich/Rechtlisches Fernsehen gleich den Sendern RTL, RTL2 und ProSieben in Anzug und Krawatte und statt Pöbelprobleme Adelsprobleme (Ich bin eher Links gesinnt und hab daher ein Problem mit den Schichten! Ich entstamme einer Adeligen Familie und dennoch habens meine Eltern schwer durchzukommen! also weg mit dem Adel! Deren Köpfe sollen ROLLEN! die haben sich schon genug auf Kosten anderer amüsiert nun sollen sie die anderen amüsieren!)

Warum soll eigentlich noch zusätzlich GEZahlt werden, wenn die Sendern ja schon durch Werbung und Sponsoren ein gutes Leben haben?


----------



## BigBubby (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Irgendwie wirfst du ja alles durcheinander.

Was hat Steuern und Staatsverschuldung mit der GEZ zu tun? Das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Pötte.

Soweit mir bekannt sinkt momentan die neuverschuldung durch die Mehrsteuern.

Unsere Straßen sind vermutlich auch besser als die belgischen, weil wir auto fahren können  aber spaß bei seite. Der Großteil der Straßen sind Landes und nicht Bundessache. 

Und dein Kommentar zu RTL und ÖR versteh ich vorne und hinten nicht und was das mit deinem Bauernadel zu tun hat.


----------



## onslaught (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Perseus88 schrieb:


> Musikantenstadel kostet halt.



Bundesliga und Fussball (Übertragungsrechte) überhaupt stellt das locker in den Schatten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Bundesliga wird ja auch über die Werbeeinnahmen finanziert.
Musikantenstadl nicht.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht Vorstellen, die Einnahmen fließen doch bestimmt in einen Topf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Man kann aber ausrechnen, welche Werbeeinnahmen ein Bundesligaspieltag bringt und was die Übertragungsrechte im Jahr kosten, das kannst du dann miteinander verrechnen und weißt, ob du drauf zahlen musst oder was über hast.
Bei den Länderspielen machen sie ja inzwischen auch Produktplatzierung und das übliche Gewinnspiel, auch das bringt Geld.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und weißt, ob du drauf zahlen musst oder was über hast.
> .



Ja eben, das egalisiert deine Differenzierung von weiter oben.
Ich pers. meine daß die Werbeeinnahmen halt nicht reichen für die FB-Rechte.

Ist ja aber auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## mf_Jade (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wo ist die Petition dagegen, da unterschreib ich gern. Ich zahl nicht für Dinge die ich nicht brauche.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Wo ist die Petition dagegen, da unterschreib ich gern. Ich zahl nicht für Dinge die ich nicht brauche.



Ich mecker hier nur rum weils mir auch so geht, wenn man das noch weiter führt z.B. Polizeieinsätze bei den Spielen ... OMG!


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Der größte Betrug ist eig. für das Radio GEZ Gebühren zu verlangen.... dieses Zigeuner Pack (aka SWR 3) macht genauso viel Werbung wie die privaten Radiosender und dafür soll mal etwas bezahlen 

Das ist imo die allergrößte Dreistigkeit die sich die ÖR erlauben, gar keine Werbung sollte im Radio kommen! 

Und eig. sollten dann ARD und co dann auch Geld für den Netzausbau (Internet + Mobilfunk) bereitstellen, wir sollen dafür bezahlen, wenn wir ein Empfangsbereites Gerät bestizen, aber die bezahlen doch keinen Cent an die Netzausrüster

Der schlimmste Ketzerverein des es gibt...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Danman87 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Sign!
> Das gejammere ist echt nicht mehr erträglich, zumal die öffentlichrechtlichen noch die seriösesten aus dem Haufen sind.


 
Ich hau mich weg! Ich denke hier wäre erwähnenswert dass ich kürzlich einen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender fast Verklagen musste wegen unlizensiert, verwendeter Musik. Die Schreiben die mein Anwalt von denen bekommen hatte, waren von der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik her einfach nur eine Katastrophe. Von den fragwürdigen Arbeitsmethoden ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## AnthraX (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

lol?  fast überhaupt keien Werbung? xD dir ist schon klar das mit "öffentlich rechtlichen" nicht Sky gemeint ist ? ^^


----------



## micha2 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

 zeit wirds.
dann hören endlich die dümmlichen diskussionen auf, weil die Bild mal wieder nen netten artikel über den 2 jährigen gustav schreibt, weil ein GEZ-mitarbeiter von ihm geld wollte

aber wir deutschen meckern ja gern, auch wenn wir nicht wirklich ahnung von der materie haben


----------



## mf_Jade (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



micha2 schrieb:


> zeit wirds.


 
wennn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht, es geht hier nicht ums meckern sondern darum das ich nicht für Dinge zahle die ich nicht nutze!


----------



## micha2 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> wennn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht, es geht hier nicht ums meckern sondern darum das ich nicht für Dinge zahle die ich nicht nutze!


 
dann solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen es zu nutzen.
nebenbei sieht man an deinem dümmlichen spruch mal wieder, wie wenig doch die leute über den sinn des öffentlich rechtlichen fernsehens wissen.

nutzen hast du aber trotzdem, auch wenn du nicht kapierst warum.


----------



## mf_Jade (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Warum sollte ich ein Angebot nutzen was für mich total unattraktiv ist? Nur weil du dir gerne WDR reinziehst heißt das nicht das andere dafür zahlen müssen. Erlöse uns doch von unserm Unwissen und erkläre uns den Nutzen des öffentlichen Fernsehens...


----------



## Jan565 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



micha2 schrieb:


> dann solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen es zu nutzen.
> nebenbei sieht man an deinem dümmlichen spruch mal wieder, wie wenig doch die leute über den sinn des öffentlich rechtlichen fernsehens wissen.
> 
> nutzen hast du aber trotzdem, auch wenn du nicht kapierst warum.


 
Welchen nutzen? 

Ich gucke kein Fern und werde es auch nie. Man bezahlt für Sendungen die unter aller Sau sind und für Filme die schon mindestens 30 mal gelaufen sind, ohne es zu übertreiben! Das Fernsehen ist einfach nicht mehr das, was es einmal war.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich höre gerne NDR 2 weil der Sender die beste Musikvielfalt bietet,warum kann er das weil ihm GEZ Gebühren zu Verfügung stehen und nicht wie einige Privatsender die mich glauben machen das Shakespeare aus Best of the 80,90,2000  besteht und ihre Nachrichten aus der Bild zitieren.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ndr2 ist mir zu viel alter kram  (will ich gute alte musik hören kram ich die klassik platten aus.). ich höre njoy und auch der einzige grund weshalb ich gez zahle, aber auch nur die kleine gebühr. 
unverschämt finde ich die vielen radiosender, die trotzdem werbung schalten. hätte njoy werbung, würde ich ihn auch nicht hören und keine gez zahlen...


----------



## micha2 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ein Angebot nutzen was für mich total unattraktiv ist? Nur weil du dir gerne WDR reinziehst heißt das nicht das andere dafür zahlen müssen. Erlöse uns doch von unserm Unwissen und erkläre uns den Nutzen des öffentlichen Fernsehens...



ja, warum wohl? einfach mal googeln. du wirst staunen.

als kleiner anhaltspunkt für die suche: wikipedia 

da steht ganz gut beschrieben, warum ein öffentlich/rechtliches fernsehen sinn macht. könnte auch an der von parteien unabhängigen finanzierung liegen. aber da muss man erstmal drauf kommen. kein grundwissen aus der schule zurückgeblieben?
kennst du vielleicht die fernsehsender "DDR1" und DDR2"? wohl eher nicht. aktuell gibts noch "Berlusconi TV". 

ein bisschen sollte man sich auch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen, bevor man drauflos wettert.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Welchen nutzen?
> 
> Ich gucke kein Fern und werde es auch nie. Man bezahlt für Sendungen die unter aller Sau sind und für Filme die schon mindestens 30 mal gelaufen sind, ohne es zu übertreiben! Das Fernsehen ist einfach nicht mehr das, was es einmal war.



dann schau mal das ÖR! da ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.

übrigens sind filme für mich eher zweitrangig. da gibts besseres, aus dem man auch ein bisschen nutzen ziehen kann.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich glaube  micha2 du siehst da was falsch.
Die meisten lehnen die GEZ nicht aus trotz oder unwissenheit ab, sondern weil die ÖR einfach übertrieben aufgebläht sind.
Man könnte auch 6 Sender draus machen (Allgemein, Nachrichten Sender, Nord, Süd, West, Ost, Mitte) vielleicht noch einen Wissenschaft und einen Natur dazu. Aber der ganze Apparat und die Sender sind einfach zu aufgebläht. Es gibt ein dutzend mal WDR/NDR/MDR/.... dazu dann noch x andere.
Bei den Radiosendern ist es so, dass viele trotz der Gebühren Werbung machen. Was bei den Fernsehsendern auch so ist.

Da Fragt man sich, wozu man GEZ zahlt, wenn es trotzdem mit Werbung gespickt ist und die Nachrichten, wenn man sich mit den Thematiken beschäftigt, auch stark eingefärbt sind und nicht so neutral, wie man immer meinen mag. 
Natürlich nicht so subjektiv, wie vielleicht Berlusconi TV, aber immer noch so ausreichend, um die Bevölkerung in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken. PC Spiele ist das für die Leute hier bekanntestes Beispiel und damit haben sie sich extra ins aus geschossen. Aber auch viele andere Thematiken sind sehr einseitig beleuchtet, wenn man die Thematik komplett kennt. Ist nicht so extrem wie bei der Bild, aber ausreichend viel, um es doch teilweise für zweifelhaft zu alten für diese neutralität extra gebühren zu zahlen.

Ich wäre für 10€ Pauschalgebühr für jeden Haushalt und dafür für einschränkung des gesamten Sendebetriebes und ausmerzung der Werbung. Vielleicht wären die Sendungen bzw. das Programm allgemein dann hochwertiger.

P.S. ich krieg die Krise an der Tastatur vom alten PC meiner Ältern


----------



## micha2 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

zu deinem ersten satz: eher nicht
zu deinem zweiten satz: genau weil sie nicht wissen warum es überhaupt diese finanzierungsform gibt und welchen zweck sie erfüllt, lehnen die meisten die Rundfunkgebühr ab.
zum dritten satz:da drüber kann man durchaus diskutieren.

aber grundsätzlich solltest du nicht vergessen, das auch minderheiten mit diesem programm bedient werden sollen/müssen. und da sind nunmal auch massig sendungen dabei, die eben nicht jedermans geschmack sind.
ich kann damit leben. und 18€ im monat sind aus meiner sicht nicht allzuviel. ich maße mir übrigens auch nicht an, hier nen pauschalpreis zu bestimmen, da ich z.B produktionskosten von gut recherchierten dokus alla TerraX nicht kenne.

was die neutralität der sendungen angeht, spielen nunmal durchaus die meinungen der redaktionen eine große rolle. allerdings wird die neutralität wieder dadurch gewährt, da es eben verschiedene redaktionen gibt.

ne sendung wie monitor vermittelt dann halt mal das gegenteil von sendungen wie frontal21. und ich habe die möglichkeit mir ein eigenes bild zu machen.

das nicht alles optimal läuft, liegt eben an der natur des menschen. jeder bevorzugt nunmal seine eigene meinung. die muss nicht meine sein. 
mal zum nachdenken: warum versuchen denn politiker immer wieder einfluss über die ÖR´s zu erlangen. sei es über finanzierungsstreits oder zuschachern von posten in verwaltungsräten. bestimmt nicht, weil sie den politikern so schön nach dem mund reden.


schön ist natürlich, das endlich jeder haushalt bezahlen muss. das schwarzsehen wird wohl weniger. und nicht verheiratete müssen nun ihre autoradios nicht doppelt bezahlen.
und nein->es ist nicht ungerecht, nur weil einer keinen fernseher nutzt, so nutzt er doch die vorteile dieses staates. und da muss ich mich nunmal arrangieren. man kann es nicht jedem recht machen.
ich versaue auch denen die umwelt die kein auto haben.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wenn ich wieder ein pc habe argumentiere ich genauer zu randgruppen und den rest. Am handy ist es mir zu anstrengend.

Aber 20€ im monat sind nicht für jeden leicht auszugeben, besonders wenn man persönlich wenig von hat. Studenten und Auszubildende sind solche personengruppen. dazu kann man nicht wählen 20 pro monat zu zahlen. die kleinste abstufung sind 60 alle 3 monate, was dann schon ein loch in der kasse des monats reist.


----------



## micha2 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

naja, sieh es mal so-> die studentenWG zahlt ja nur noch pro haushalt.  die armen sind eh befreit.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die armen sind sowieao befreit? anscheint selber nie studiert oder immer genügend geld gehabt.
Gerade studenten haben so gut wie keine unterstützung, müssen aber alles zahlen und der grösste teil wohnt nicht in wgs...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Also wer als Student "zu wenig" Geld hat, aber über der Baföggrenze liegt (und iirc nicht der für den Höchstsatz, sondern der für überhaupt-was-kriegen) sich davon aber eine eigene Wohnung leistet, der ist imho selbst mit schuld und wird vermutlich schon deutlich mehr als 18 € im Monat für Genussmittel ausgeben.
Und die Stückelung sollte bei solchen Summen auch kein Problem hat. Wer nichtmal in der Lage ist, <100 € aufm Konto zulassen, der sollte seine Finanzprobleme nicht auf die GEZ schieben.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Dir ist schon bekannt, dass bafög auch abgestellt wird, wenn man nicht schnell genug im studium ist und es studiengänge gibt wo regelzeit 10 semester und durchschnitt 16? auch gibt es studentenwohnheime, wo man zwar günstig lebt, aber z.b kein wohngeld bekommt, da zu klein. ich hatte selber zeitweise nur 100-120€ im monat zum leben nach studiengebühr, was über 100€ im monat waren und wohnung mit knapp 200 warm. 15 telefon und 5€ internet. kein bafög. da kommt man selbst mit nebenjob nicht sonderlich weit. später dann 70 oder sogar vollen krankenversicherungsbetrag. dann 20€  gez.
Da sind das schon knapp 400 € und man hat nicht mal klamotten oder was zu essen oder duschgel. Geschweige denn ein bier. dabei müsste man 50-60 stunden die woche in die uni stecken, um mit zu kommen, aber auch noch 10-20h arbeiten.

Je nachdem was heute studiert wird, ist das gar nicht so einfach. Zum glück ist die studiengebühr weg sodass man etwas zeit zum lernen findet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Mir ist das bekannt, habe selbst einen Fall im Bekanntenkreis. Bei dem waren dann aber auch nicht 240 € für ein 7 statt 5 jähriges Studium das Problem. Mir ist auch bekannt, dass sich Studiengänge selten in der Regelstudienzeit abschließen lassen (Grüße an alle Bildungsminister und diejenigen, die in Bologna dabei waren).
Aber wie du selbst vorrechnest: 100 € Gebühren, 200 € Miete (hatte ich schon allein für Wohnheimzimmer), 20 € Anbindung, 70 € Krankenkasse (wobei das für kommende Jahrgänge mit der Baföglimitierung zusammenfallen sollte, dank wegfallendem Dienst), dazu durchaus nochmal 150-210 € Essen/Unterhalt/Freizeit und Kosten fürs Studium nicht vergessen. Das sind 600 € im Monat und verdammt schwer zu beschaffen, wenn man kein Bafög mehr bekommt und die Eltern nie genug verdient haben, um einen zu unterstützen. Aber: Es ist nicht nenneswert leichter zu beschaffen, als 620 €.
Ehe sich GEZ zu hohen Summen aufsummiert, muss man schon einige Jahre am Zahlen sein - und das ist als Student nur der Fall, wenn man von Anfang an etwas mehr hatte, als "die Armen".


----------



## micha2 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Die armen sind sowieao befreit? anscheint selber nie studiert oder immer genügend geld gehabt.
> Gerade studenten haben so gut wie keine unterstützung, müssen aber alles zahlen und der grösste teil wohnt nicht in wgs...


 
sorry, aber wenn sich der arme student eine eigene wohnung leistet, muss er nunmal auch die gebühr allein tragen.
ist wie taxi fahren. bezahl ich allein, oder mach ich mit jemanden halbe/halbe.
kann es sein, das du von "armen" leuten sprichst, die nichts anderes machen als über ihre verhältnisse zu leben?

übrigens muss ich mein leben und das meiner familie(4 personen) ebenfalls finanzieren.  aber die rundfunkgebühr zahle ich jeden monat.

warum ist ein armer student den aus deiner sicht arm dran, wenn er sich nebenbei auch noch seinen lebensunterhalt verdienen muss?  ich komme da nicht ganz mit! ich muss doch wissen, ob ich mir ein studium leisten kann. auch wenn ich der meinung bin, das jeder die chance auf einen studienplatz haben und dies auch finanziell abgesichert sein sollte. da zahl ich lieber dafür, als für manche hartz4-empfänger. 
aber das als vorwand gegen die rundfunkgebühr zu nehmen, finde ich, geht an der realität weit vorbei.

und ja, ich konnte damals nicht studieren. meine weiterbildungen habe ich an samstagen und nach feierabend gemacht bzw. habe urlaub geopfert.
trotzdem habe ich die rundfunkgebühr immer bezahlt und nebenbei noch mit meiner frau unsere beiden kinder großgezogen, nen häuschen gebaut und mir etwas geschaffen. schließlich habe ich ja einen nutzen von meiner ausbildung.
es war eine investition für die zukunft. und glaub mir 60-70h arbeit/ausbildung waren keine seltenheit. da viel so manche feier mit freunden flach.

wieviel müssen eigentlich die eltern verdienen, damit ihr sprößling kein bafög bekommt?  upps, über 50000€ pro jahr. na, da kann man ja mal was rüberwachsen lassen 
die definition "arm" kann ich da irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.

p.s. hab das jetzt einfach mal mit nen brutto/netto-rechner und nem Bafögrechner verglichen. bei 50000€ einkommen des vaters mit der lohnsteuerklasse III gabs noch 60€ bafög. sozialabgaben des studierenden habe ich auf "selbst bezahlen" gestellt. könnt mich ja korrigieren.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Vielleicht auch den rest lesen und nicht nur zur hälfte was schreiben.


----------



## mf_Jade (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Es gibt vielleicht Eltern die ihrem Sohn/ihrer Tochter nicht das Studium finanzieren wollen oder das Einkommen nicht reicht um Hypotheken oder Kredite zu decken? Oder vielleicht selbstständig sind und von daher auch so gut wie kein Bafög bekommen? Da gibts genug Variationen und wie gesagt, es geht mir gegen den Strich etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht nutze. Ich zahl schließlich auch nur KFZ-Steuer wenn ich ein KFZ habe, warum dann sowas. Sollen sie es codieren und als Pay-TV ausstrahlen, fertig. Ich brauche weder die ÖR noch deren Radioprogramme. Deine Einstellung muss nicht meine sein zumal ich PERSÖNLICH keinen nutzen aus den 17 Euro ziehe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die Eltern sind verpflichtet zu zahlen, wenn sie das entsprechende Einkommen haben, sonst ist es das Amt. Lücken entstehen nur, wenn jemand nicht mit Geld umgehen kann.


----------



## micha2 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch den rest lesen und nicht nur zur hälfte was schreiben.


 mehr rest gab und gibt es nicht. ich antwortete auf das post, was ich zitierte

@mf_jade

irgendwas läuft dann aber falsch.
ich unterstütze und unterstützte meine kinder doch auch.


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



micha2 schrieb:


> @mf_jade
> 
> irgendwas läuft dann aber falsch.
> ich unterstütze und unterstützte meine kinder doch auch.


 
Trotzdem ist es nicht einzusehen, für etwas zu zahlen, was man nicht nutzt und nicht will. Du zahlst ja sicher auch nicht fürs Kino oder die Bücherei, wenn Du Dir da gar keine Filme ansiehst oder Bücher ausleihst, auch wenn theoretisch natürlich die Möglichkeit besteht, jederzeit einen Film zu schauen oder ein Buch zu leihen.


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Icejester schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es nicht einzusehen, für etwas zu zahlen, was man nicht nutzt und nicht will. Du zahlst ja sicher auch nicht fürs Kino oder die Bücherei, wenn Du Dir da gar keine Filme ansiehst oder Bücher ausleihst, auch wenn theoretisch natürlich die Möglichkeit besteht, jederzeit einen Film zu schauen oder ein Buch zu leihen.


 
Man zahlt ja auch Steuern für Sachen, von denen man nicht direkt profitiert. Sollte man die auch abschaffen?

Und nochmal: Man profitiert sehr wohl von nicht privaten Medien, ob man sie nun benutzt oder nicht!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt Post nach dem Prinzip "wenn mans oft genug wiederholt, wirds irgendwann war" verfasst werden, anstatt auf Gegenargumente einzugehen (=diskutieren), erlaube ich mir an dieser Stelle, noch einmal auf die Forenregeln zu verweisen.



> 4.5 Spam
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> - in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden ("Offtopic-Spam").
> ...


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Morgen abend habe ich endlich Zeit und Tastatur, um mal vernünftig zu argumentieren. Dann gehts weiter. 

Dann schreibe ich mal was zu "da läuft was falsch", "man hat nutzen davon", "sparten bedienen" und vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr. Dafür brauch ich aber ne halbe stunde/stunde zeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht, was die finanzielle Pleite am Monatsende eines einzelnen mit den Gebühren für die GEZ zu tun hat? 
Wenn einem das Geld am Monatsende ausgeht, weil man die Gebühren aufbringen muss, hat man meiner Meinung nach in den Wochen vor dieser Pleite eine Menge Fehler gemacht oder hat einfach ein Problem mit der allgemeinen Finanzierung deines Lebensstandard.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

morgen


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Pagz schrieb:


> Man zahlt ja auch Steuern für Sachen, von denen man nicht direkt profitiert. Sollte man die auch abschaffen?



Da gibt's aber wirklich nicht viel. Aber es stimmt schon. Ein paar steuerfinanzierte Dinge könnte man sicherlich ersatzlos streichen.



> Und nochmal: Man profitiert sehr wohl von nicht privaten Medien, ob man sie nun benutzt oder nicht!!



An welcher Stelle? Ich brauche sicherlich keine über Rundfunkräte politisch gelenkte Berichterstattung. Tut mir leid, aber die ÖR-Medien sind so unfaßbar tendenziös, das ist eher Verdummung als alles andere.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht, was die finanzielle Pleite am Monatsende eines einzelnen mit den Gebühren für die GEZ zu tun hat?
> Wenn einem das Geld am Monatsende ausgeht, weil man die Gebühren aufbringen muss, hat man meiner Meinung nach in den Wochen vor dieser Pleite eine Menge Fehler gemacht oder hat einfach ein Problem mit der allgemeinen Finanzierung deines Lebensstandard.



Stimmt schon, aber es gibt Personen, die wirklich wenig verdienen. Für die können auch bei bescheidenem Lebensstandard 20 Euro im Monat über eine glatte Null oder ein Minus am Monatsende entscheiden.

Und irgendwie geht's ja auch ums Prinzip. Sonst stelle ich demnächst eine riesige Uhr an die Landstraße und verlange von allen deutschen KFZ-Haltern 5 Euro im Monat, weil sie ja an meiner Uhr vorbeifahren und dann vom Ablesen der korrekten Zeit profitieren könnten. Ob die da überhaupt langfahren, ist mir dann auch egal, denn rein theoretisch könnten sie es ja.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber es gibt Personen, die wirklich wenig verdienen. Für die können auch bei bescheidenem Lebensstandard 20 Euro im Monat über eine glatte Null oder ein Minus am Monatsende entscheiden.



Wenn sie so wenig verdienen, dass sie Anspruch auf Aufstockung des Einkommens über ALG 2 haben, haben sie auch Anspruch darauf, sich von der GEZ befreien zu lassen.
Mich stört dabei nur der Papierkram. Wieso wird nicht der automatisch befreit, der ALG 2 bekommt, egal ob als Aufstockung oder komplett?
Wieso muss man sowas noch extra ausfüllen?
Viele wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass sie sich befreien können und zahlen, obwohl sie es nicht müssten, einfach weil man sie nicht aufklärt, das sollte dringend geändert werden.


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich habe keine Ahnung! Es ist auch hochgradig ineffizient, alles über Sonderanträge zu regeln. Irgendwer muß die ja auch abarbeiten. Und der kostet.
Abgesehen davon haben die bei der ARGE und den Sozialämtern ohnehin oft Weisung, ihre "Kunden" nicht über alle Zuschüsse oder Befreiungen aufzuklären, weil das natürlich die Ausgaben senkt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wir gucken zwar auch die öffentlich Rechtlichen, aber ich finde das nicht in Ordnung.

Außerdem gibt es immer noch Werbung im Vorabendprogramm und Sponsoring(z.B beim Wetter). Ich finde das ist ein Schweinerei. Wenn dann sollten sie konsequent sein und das ganz weglassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon haben die bei der ARGE und den Sozialämtern ohnehin oft Weisung, ihre "Kunden" nicht über alle Zuschüsse oder Befreiungen aufzuklären, weil das natürlich die Ausgaben senkt.


 
Das wäre dann aber verfassungswidrig, wenn ich nicht irre und man könnte dafür die gesamte Behörde verklagen.
Ich will hier nicht zu weit abdriften, was das Thema angeht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was man bei so einem "Gespräch" wirklich erklärt bekommt. Das kann nur einer erläutern, der das mal gemacht/erlebt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung! Es ist auch hochgradig ineffizient, alles über Sonderanträge zu regeln. Irgendwer muß die ja auch abarbeiten. Und der kostet.



Die Jobcenter greifen halt zu allen Mitteln, um die Arbeislosenzahlen zu schönen 
Aber bezüglich des Themas bleibt der schon x-fach genannte Fakt:
Wer kein oder wenig Einkommen hat, der ist von der GEZ in jeglicher Form befreit. Wer ein Durchschnittseinkommen hat, für den sollten die GEZ-Gebühren keine große Summe sein und wenn man trotzdem soviel Geld ausgibt, dass sie ihn ins Minus bringen, dann macht man was falsch (bzw. im Falle von Krediten: Dann hat man was falsch gemacht), nicht andere. Die leben eben nachweislich mit deutlich weniger und angeblich soll das ja nach Meinung einiger auch schon viel zu viel sein.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber verfassungswidrig, wenn ich nicht irre und man könnte dafür die gesamte Behörde verklagen.



Verfassungswidrig wären Falschangaben. Aber Sachen gar nicht erst erwähnen ist afaik nicht rechtswidrig und -bei der Masse an Kram, der jeder einzeln auf i.d.R. einem halben dutzend+ Seiten beantragt werden will- auch gar nicht zu vermeiden. Einige Ämter vermeiden aber wohl gleich jeden Hinweis...


----------



## Icejester (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber verfassungswidrig, wenn ich nicht irre und man könnte dafür die gesamte Behörde verklagen.
> Ich will hier nicht zu weit abdriften, was das Thema angeht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was man bei so einem "Gespräch" wirklich erklärt bekommt. Das kann nur einer erläutern, der das mal gemacht/erlebt hat.


 
Dem Vernehmen nach wird da extrem wenig oder teilweise auch Quatsch erzählt. Das ist für den Einzelnen natürlich sehr betrüblich und für die große Masse insofern schlecht, als sich dann tatsächlich der Eindruck verfestigt, man könnte im ALG-II-Bezug eigentlich kaum überleben. Das ist falsch. Wenn man aber nur die Hälfte dessen, was eigentlich vorgesehen ist, beansprucht (auch, weil einen keiner auf die bestehenden Möglichkeiten hinweist oder die Dinge falsch erklärt), ist es wenig überraschend. Nachgetragen wird einem da nix.

Ob das Unterlassen einer genauen Erklärung verfassungswidrig ist, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings würde ich das mal stark bezweifeln. Und für die Verfehlungen eines Sachbearbeiters kann wohl kaum die ganze Behörde verantwortlich gemacht werden.


----------



## troppa (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Wie sie wieder abgehen. Dabei müsste hier jeder (mal die Ausländer ausgenommen) eigentlich schon die 18,-€ jeden Monat entrichten. (Neuartiges Rundfunkgerät!) Schwarzsurfen ist auch Steuerhinterziehung nur muss man da vorsichtig sein, wenn man hingegen ein paar Millionen beiseite schafft ist alles in Butter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Jobcenter greifen halt zu allen Mitteln, um die Arbeislosenzahlen zu schönen
> Verfassungswidrig wären Falschangaben. Aber Sachen gar nicht erst erwähnen ist afaik nicht rechtswidrig und -bei der Masse an Kram, der jeder einzeln auf i.d.R. einem halben dutzend+ Seiten beantragt werden will- auch gar nicht zu vermeiden. Einige Ämter vermeiden aber wohl gleich jeden Hinweis...



Leider anscheinend gängige Praxis. Aber auch hier ist wer lesen kann, klar im Vorteil: Man muss nur von der ARGE (oder von mir auch Neuerdings gerne "Hiobcenter" genannt. ) diese Infobroschüre (Graublaues Teil mit "ALG II" vorne drauf), am besten vor Antragstellung, entwenden und man ist um vieles schlauer. 

Denn bei ALG II gilt immernoch Fordern und Fordern und Steuerhinterziehern ordentlich Zucker in den A... blasen. 

BTW: Es ist übrigens einfach in Harz IV reinzukommen als wieder raus, wenn man wieder eine Stelle gefunden hat, hätte ich vorher auch nie gedacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

@all: Ich weise endgültig daraufhin, dass Posts neue Argumente enthalten sollten. Wiederholungen von bereits gesagtem oder die Aufforderung, doch selbst zu recherchieren, was der Gegenüber sagen könnte, tragen nichts zur Diskussion bei.






Icejester schrieb:


> Dem Vernehmen nach wird da extrem wenig oder teilweise auch Quatsch erzählt. Das ist für den Einzelnen natürlich sehr betrüblich und für die große Masse insofern schlecht, als sich dann tatsächlich der Eindruck verfestigt, man könnte im ALG-II-Bezug eigentlich kaum überleben. Das ist falsch. Wenn man aber nur die Hälfte dessen, was eigentlich vorgesehen ist, beansprucht (auch, weil einen keiner auf die bestehenden Möglichkeiten hinweist oder die Dinge falsch erklärt), ist es wenig überraschend. Nachgetragen wird einem da nix.



Mit den Sonderzuschüssen hat das z.T. wenig zu tun. Aufschlag für Warmwassererzeugung via E-Durchlauferhitzter beträgt z.B. 5 € im Monat (hat man dagegen Warmwasser via z.B. Fernwärme oder als Teil der Mietnebenkosten, trägt es das Amt komplett...). Davon wird kein Notstand gelindert (oder die entstehenden Mehrkosten gedeckt), muss aber trotzdem extra beantragt werden (ausnahmsweise mal ohne Formulardschungel. Weil es nämlich immer noch keine passenden Formulare gibt - was in dem Fall dann eher ein Nachteil ist, denn natürlich muss es trotzdem richtig beantragt werden, nur steht nirgendwo, wie "richtig" denn geht).


[/offtopic]


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Dann wollen wir mal.

Bei der GEZ stimmt im gesamten System einfach etwas nicht. (Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal speziell aufs Fernsehen und weniger aufs Radio, da das Fernseh vermutlich sehr viel mehr Geld benötigt)

Sparten abzudecken, sollte nur im gewissen Rahmen getan werden. Aber es ergibt doch keinen Sinn, wenn jeder Geld zahlen muss, damit jede Sparte abgedeckt wird. Das hat auch nichts mehr mit freien Medien zu tun. Man kann nicht sagen, dass die GEZ für die freien Medien ist, sondern sie ist, so wie sie momentan besteht, ein Instrument zum Entertainment der Bevölkerung über 50 (ich schreibe das jetzt mal allgemein. Trifft natürlich nicht auf jeden zu, aber spiegelt auch statistisch das Haupt wieder). Wenn ich Nachrichten aus der Welt sehen will, schalte ich eher BBC als ARD ein. BBC zeigt, wie öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen eher auszusehen hat. Dort geht es um ein freies Medium, wo (weitesgehend, denn ganz ist es nie) unabhängige Nachrichten und Berichte gezeigt werden und nicht zu 95% Entertainment. Sie verpacken die Nachrichten zwar schöner, aber dort sieht man nicht über 5 Sendungen, die nur Zootiere zeigen, und auch nicht die Hälfte der Zeit Krimis oder Quizshows oder Dailysoaps oder überteuerte moderatoren oder Shows wie Wetten Dass... (Ich habe wetten das auch ab und an gerne gesehen, besonders als Kind, aber die Sendung hat sich wie der gesamte ÖR Apparat einfach zu sehr aufgebläht).
Ich weiß, dass die Krimis den ÖR heilig sind und ich will auch nicht, dass die einfach abgeschafft werden. Es geht einfach darum, dass das alles wieder in Maßen passiert. 

Momentan ist es einfach nur eine Geldmaschine, die nicht mehr die Pflicht des unabhängigen Vermitteln im Vordergrund sieht, sondern mehr Geld zu bekommen, ansonsten bräuchten sie bei über 4Mrd € nicht zusätzlich noch Werbung schalten.

Sinnvoll wäre, wie ich bereits sagte, dass ganze auf 6-9 Programme einzuschränken(ARD, Regional [Nord, Mitte, Süd oder alle Richtungen oder nur einen Sender gesamt], Sport, Technik, Nachrichten, Kinder ). Diese sollten dann komplett werbefrei sein und ihr Ziel im Informationstransport sehen und nur zum Kleinen im Entertainment (Vielleicht 10-20% Entertainment und den Rest Information und nicht umgekehrt). Dafür könnte dann die GEZ nur bei 10€ im Monat dafür pro Haushalt stehen. Das würde ihnen mehr als ausreichen (Vermutlich würden da sogar 5€ reichen).
Alle weiteren Programme sollten entweder abgestellt oder privatisiert werden, denn wenn sie wirklich Sparten bedienen, die ausreichend groß sind, dürften sie sich auch alleine halten können, und die die nicht bedient werden, könnten ab und zu die ÖR übernehmen, dafür würde man nicht mehr das Gefühl haben für ein dutzend Zuschauer ein komplettes Programm bezahlen zu müssen.

Zusätzlich wäre ich stark dafür, dass der Beginn der GEZ Zahlungen nicht mit der ersten eigenen Wohnung zusammenhängen sollte, sondern mit Abschluss einer Ausbildung (Alternativ nach einem Zeitraum von einem Jahr in (voll)Beschäftigung). Hier geht es dann nicht darum, dass man einfach nur das Geld sparen soll, denn 10€ sind wirklich nicht viel, sondern um die Jugend nicht auszuschließen. Eine vernünftige politische und weltoffene Bildung sind enorm wichtig und die GEZ sorgt mit den aktuellen Praktiken und dem Programm dafür, dass die meisten Jugendlichen das Programm aus Trotz grundsätzlich ablehnen, was dafür sorgt, dass sie den inzwischen viel zu kleinen Informationspart (der auch leider teilweise sehr eingefärbt ist) der ÖR gar nicht erst beginnen zu nutzen. Dieses hat zur Folge, dass man eine verdrossene Basis hochzieht. (Ich würde da jetzt einen Vergleich mit den Vorurteilen über den dummen Amerikaner anbringen, lasse das aber mal hier.)

Die Nachrichten sollten sich allgemein etwas ausführlicher mit den Dingen in der Welt befassen. Die Tagesschau ist inzwischen sehr eingeschränkt mit ihren Blick auf die Welt. Sie sollte zwar nicht von jedem einzeln gefallenen Soldaten irgendeines Staates berichten, aber schon ein wenig mehr aus der Welt zeigen. Dabei dürfte sie auch gerne 30 Minuten oder sogar fast eine Stunde dauern. 

Zu den Studenten:
ja da läuft was falsch. 
Es gibt genügend Eltern, die trotz eines scheinbar ausreichenden Verdienstes ihre Kinder kaum unterstützen können, da z.B. Kredite für Haus/Renovierung etc bezahlt werden müssen (Interessant sind auch Einnahmen aus Pacht, die gelten als reinst verdienst, auch wenn man danach noch für Grund etc Steuern zahlen muss...). Bafög fängt zwar einige auf, aber wie bereits geschrieben, kann es sein, dass man nach 5 von 10 offiziellen Semestern (Ich nehme jetzt mal das Diplom. Kann man passend auf Bachelor mit 5 von 6 und dann Master weiter umlegen) kein Geld mehr bekommt, da man eher einer ist der zum Durchschnitt gehört, der halt 15 Semester braucht als zu den besten 5%, die es in 10 schaffen. Besonders wenn man dann eben nicht die 50 Stunden in der Woche zur Verfügung hat, um zu lernen (40-50h sonst verlierst du mindestens 1-2 Semester im Studium), da man noch mal 5-20h arbeiten muss. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich aufhören und auf die 2 1/2 Jahren xxxxxxxx und "nur" mit Abitur zu arbeiten beginnen. Aber es sollte beachtet werden, dass Deutschland nur durch seine guten hochgebildeten Einwohner konkurrenzfähig ist. Deutschland hat nahezu keine Bodenressourcen, sodass sie nur durch KnowHow und HighTech (Schlagwörter sind doch was tolles) eine Chance auf dem Weltmarkt haben (und ohne diesen fehlten uns enorm viele Arbeitsplätze). Also sollte es doch eines der höchsten Ziele sein, dafür zu sorgen, dass möglichst viele eine gute Ausbildung erhalten. Da hier aber scheinbar der Staat es anders sieht, ist die Förderung die ein Student erhalten kann, eher geringfügig (HartziV kann ein Student nicht bekommen. Bafög, was wie gesagt schnell weg sein kann, und Wohngeld, was man nur bekommt, wenn man auch ausreichend arbeitet, sind die einzigen Hilfen.) 
Natürlich sind die 20€ pro Monat nicht das, was einen in den Ruin treibt, aber das sind alle 3 Monate 60€ die in der Kasse fehlen, ohne dass man als Student davon einen Vorteil in seinem Studium oder Lebenswandel hat (Davon hat man kein Internet für Recherchearbeiten, dafür kann man nicht Essen und dafür wird man vom Arzt auch nicht behandelt oder die Praxisgebühr übernommen. Denn sowas hatte ich noch nicht mal in meiner ersten Rechnung mit drin). Ich hatte auch schon Monate, wo ich dann 10 Tage von 12€ leben durfte, da GEZ fällig wurde, und ich habe sicherlich keinen hohen Lebenswandel oder verpulver mein Geld. Diese 20€ sind einfach eine unnötige Mehrbelastung, da für diese noch mal 2-4h (je nach Job) im Monat mehr gearbeitet werden muss, was dann im Studium wieder fehlt, womit dieses wieder länger dauert.

GEZ in seiner momentanen Form ist einfach aus dem Ruder gelaufen, nur leider kann man da so nichts dran ändern, da sich das System selber stützt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal.
> 
> Bei der GEZ stimmt im gesamten System einfach etwas nicht. (Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal speziell aufs Fernsehen und weniger aufs Radio, da das Fernseh vermutlich sehr viel mehr Geld benötigt)



Damit kritisierst du aber die Arbeit der ÖR und nicht GEZ oder auch nur das Konzept der gebührenfinanzierten Sender 
(d.h. du sprichst das an, worüber eh Einigkeit zu herrschen scheint -ARD und ZDF geben zuviel Geld für zuwenig aus- aber nichts von den Streitthemen, auf die du eingehen wolltest)



> Alle weiteren Programme sollten entweder abgestellt oder privatisiert werden, denn wenn sie wirklich Sparten bedienen, die ausreichend groß sind, dürften sie sich auch alleine halten können, und die die nicht bedient werden, könnten ab und zu die ÖR übernehmen, dafür würde man nicht mehr das Gefühl haben für ein dutzend Zuschauer ein komplettes Programm bezahlen zu müssen.



Einiges gutes würde weder in die eine noch in die andere Kategorie fallen. Arte z.B. deckt weder einen großen Bereich noch Grundversorgung mit Informationen ab (sollte aber imho genau deswegen ohnehin nicht aus ÖR, sondern aus Kulturmitteln finanziert werden).



> Zusätzlich wäre ich stark dafür, dass der Beginn der GEZ Zahlungen nicht mit der ersten eigenen Wohnung zusammenhängen sollte, sondern mit Abschluss einer Ausbildung



Das wäre extrem schwer und nur unter einer Reihe von Verletzungen/Aufweichungen des Datenschutzrechtes zu kontrollieren. Die eigene Wohnung dagegen ist, über die Meldeämter, sowieso erfasst und sie fällt bei vielen Leuten mit einem eigenen bzw. zumindest selbst verwalteten (d.h. von den Eltern stammenden) Einkommen zusammen.



> die GEZ sorgt mit den aktuellen Praktiken und dem Programm dafür, dass die meisten Jugendlichen das Programm aus Trotz grundsätzlich ablehnen



Also ich kenne ehrlich gesagt niemanden, der aus Protest gegen die GEZ keine ÖR guckt. Wäre imho auch ziemlich sinnlos, denn mitbekommen tut die davon eh nichts und fast alle GEZ-Kritiker sind nicht pauschal gegen alles, was die ÖR senden.



> (Ich würde da jetzt einen Vergleich mit den Vorurteilen über den dummen Amerikaner anbringen, lasse das aber mal hier.)



So unangebracht wäre der nicht, denn ob man nun das deutsche oder das amerikanische Privatfernsehen als einzige Informationsquelle nutzt, macht stellenweise keinen sooo großen Unterschied mehr. Und für gewöhnlich laufen die Vorurteile und real zu beobachtendes Unwissen ja eben auf diesen (Miss)Informationsstand hinaus.



> Die Nachrichten sollten sich allgemein etwas ausführlicher mit den Dingen in der Welt befassen. Die Tagesschau ist inzwischen sehr eingeschränkt mit ihren Blick auf die Welt. Sie sollte zwar nicht von jedem einzeln gefallenen Soldaten irgendeines Staates berichten, aber schon ein wenig mehr aus der Welt zeigen. Dabei dürfte sie auch gerne 30 Minuten oder sogar fast eine Stunde dauern.



Die Tagesschau ist seit ihrer Einführung darauf ausgelegt, das wichtigste in 15 Minuten zu bringen. Man kann sicherlich darüber streiten, ob sie das immer macht, wenn z.B. ein verletzter Sportler wichtiger ist, als ein paar Hundert Unschuldige Tote bei Kampfeinsätzen oder wenn einzelnen Stars mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, als Unternehmenshandlungen, die große Schäden für die gesamte (Welt)Bevölkerung mit sich bringen - aber das ist keine Frage des Umfanges, sondern der Seriosität und Unabhängigkeit. Wer mehr Umfang will, für den gibt es die Tagesthemen und das heute journal und diverse Magazine, die aktuellen Themen 15-20 Minuten Blöcke widmen. (eine breitere Zugänglichmachung dieser Informationen -z.B. in dem man nicht auf sechs Kanälen auf wichtigen Vorabendssendeplätzen Unterhaltung bringt- gehört wieder zum Thema "misratene Programmgestaltung)



> Zu den Studenten:
> ja da läuft was falsch.
> Es gibt genügend Eltern, die trotz eines scheinbar ausreichenden Verdienstes ihre Kinder kaum unterstützen können, da z.B. Kredite für Haus/Renovierung etc bezahlt werden müssen



Tja, da gerät eine Sozialgesellschaft eben an ihre Grenzen, wenn sie zeitgleich persönliche Bereicherung und Finanzwirtschaft zulässt:
Soll der Staat jetzt dieser gutverdienenden Familie was zuschießen, während eine arme Arbeiterfamilie, die gar nicht erst die SIcherheiten für den Hauskredit vorweisen könnte, zahlen muss?



> Bafög fängt zwar einige auf, aber wie bereits geschrieben, kann es sein, dass man nach 5 von 10 offiziellen Semestern (Ich nehme jetzt mal das Diplom. Kann man passend auf Bachelor mit 5 von 6 und dann Master weiter umlegen) kein Geld mehr bekommt, da man eher einer ist der zum Durchschnitt gehört, der halt 15 Semester braucht als zu den besten 5%, die es in 10 schaffen. Besonders wenn man dann eben nicht die 50 Stunden in der Woche zur Verfügung hat, um zu lernen (40-50h sonst verlierst du mindestens 1-2 Semester im Studium), da man noch mal 5-20h arbeiten muss.



Entweder man lebt von Bafög, oder man geht arbeiten. Es gibt durchaus auch Studiengänge, bei denen man ohne jobben nebenbei kaum eine Chance hat, in der Regelstudienzeit fertig zu werden, aber das ist nicht sooo häufig und ein Thema für die jeweilige Uni (interessanterweise liegen Überschreitung dieser Höhe nach meiner Beobachtung selten an einem zu hohen Arbeitspensum, sondern an mangelndem Lehrangebot. Obwohl das bedeutet, dass die Studenten viel Zeit über haben sollten, die sie halt nicht in Studienfortschritte investieren können, findet sich in solchen Studiengängen aber kaum mal eine engagierte Studentenvertretung, die z.B. die Aufhebung dieser Missstände fordert...).
Aber wer den Bafög-Zeitrahmen überschreitet, weil er auf über-Bafög-Niveau leben wollte, der sollte dann auch nicht auf die Solidargemeinschaft pochen. Und bis auf sehr wenige, teure Universitätsstandorte bzw. Unis mit hohen, vorgelagerten Studiengebühren kann man sehr wohl mit Bafög -und GEZ- über die Runden kommen.
Aber eine komplette Umstrukturierung der Bildungsfianzierung -für die ich definitiv bin- würde hier eindeutig zu weit am Thema vorbeiführen. Fakt ist: 20 € Monat bringen in Deutschland niemand unter das Bedarfsminimum, dafür ist gesorgt. Und "am Monatsende" ist sowie nur dann von belang, wenn man prinzipiell nicht in der Lage ist, zu haushalten. 
(was imho durchaus ein Problem ist -siehe diverse HartzIVer, die zwar durchaus schlecht leben, dafür aber trotzdem erstaunlich viel Geld ausgeben-, aber da hat der Staat kaum eine Handhabe. Genaugenommen wären die ÖR noch am ehesten geeignet, sowas wie mündige Konsumenten zu schaffen)


----------



## BigBubby (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

GEZ und ÖR setzte ich unter einen Schirm, da der eine ohne den anderen nicht kann und umgekehrt. Da zu differenzieren würde doch den Rahmen hier deutlich sprengen.
GEZ "muss" das geld, dass die ÖR verbraten, reinholen. Wenn die ÖR also nicht das Geld so extrem verbraten, dann bräuchte die GEZ nicht so geldgeil sein.

Arte ist ein gemeinschaftssender mit Frankreich. Den bezahlen wir nicht alleine, soweit mir bekannt ist. Wie du aber schriebst, könnte man da auch Kulturmittel reinschieben. 

Also die GEZ kriegt ja auch raus, wenn jemand nicht eigenen Wohnung hat, sondern noch bei Eltern lebt, dass er plötzlich zahlen muss (es gibt ausreichend Personen, die noch bei Eltern leben und zusätzlich GEZ zahlen).
Die haben informationswege, das will man gar nicht wissen. Auf jeden Fall sollte das nicht das Problem sein für diese rauszubekommen, ob man länger als 1 Jahr arbeitet.

Tagesthemen kommen leider zu Uhrzeiten, wo ich zumindestens, wenn ich in der Stressphase bin, schon am schlummern bin. Meist kommen die nach 11Uhr, was ich für aktive ausführliche Informationsaufnahme für eine zweifelhafte Uhrzeit halte. 

Persönliche Bereicherung, wenn sie seit 30Jahren oder mehr ein Hausabzahlen? Ich weiß nicht wo du lebst, aber die meisten Kredite und Finanzierungen die ich kenne, drehen sich nicht um Handy und Fernseher, sondern ums Haus oder vielleicht ums nötige Auto (in ländlichen Regionen und manchen Berufen muss man eines haben). Oder nötige Renovierungsarbeiten am Haus. Ich spreche hier nicht von Mittelständischen, die sich den Ottokatalog auf Finanzierung nach Hause schicken.

Also von 70€ Bafög konnte ich nicht leben, da war nebenbei arbeiten trotzdem nötig. Meine Eltern haben mich so gut es ging unterstützt, da meine Schwester aber auch etwas Geld brauchte und das von den Großeltern geerbte gehöfft baufällig war und renoviert werden musste, war einfach kaum geld da. Das hat sich inzwischen etwas beruhigt, aber damals war das nicht einfach und wenn dann von 180€für Gebrauchsgüter und Nahrung, dann in einem Monat 120€ über sind, dann sind das halt 4€ pro Tag für Essen, Klopapier, Duschgel und was man sonst so alles braucht. Das kann man durchhalten/schaffen, aber ich halte es für unnötig und das nicht, weil ich in der Lage war, sondern weil ich mehrere kenne, die in ähnlichen Situationen sind/waren. Das ist weniger die Ausnahme, als oft die Regel.

Achja an meiner Universität trifft das auf etwas über die Hälfte der Studenten zu, dass der Studiengang eine hohe Durchschnittszeit hat und unser Asta und unsere Fachschaft ist auch recht aktiv. Aber es ist nicht einfach die beiden Prestigestudiengänge der Universität zu ändern.


----------



## almase (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung oder ähnliches bekommen?
Mein Bekannter ist Unternehmer und hat 3 Betriebsstätten. Für die alle und für seine private Wohnung muss er jetzt 4-mal den Beitrag zahlen.  Auch ein bissel derb. Gibt es da keine Flatrate.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Naja wenn er 3  Betriebsstätten hat, sollte er auch das Geld haben das zu bezahlen...


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Januar 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Naja wenn er 3  Betriebsstätten hat, sollte er auch das Geld haben das zu bezahlen...



Es geht doch nicht darum ob man das Geld hat oder nicht, sondern darum dass es ne Menge ist...


----------



## BigBubby (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Lass mich lügen, aber vorher hätte er auch für jedes bezahlen müssen und zusätzlich auch für jedes Fahrzeug, das zum Unternehmen gehört.


----------



## almase (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Es geht einfach um die Menge. Nur weil die Mitarbeiter in der Werkstatt Radio (und es ist kein Deutschlandfunk  ) hören, muss er für jede Betriebsstätte blechen. Knapp 60 Euro im Monat... Das ist auch in meinen Augen einfach zu fett aufgetragen. Brauchen die Sender wirklich so viele Milliarden Euro im Jahr??


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Was hören die Mitarbeiter denn? Auch EinsLive und co werden davon bezahlt (wo ich es so dreist finde, dass auf dem sender trotzdem werbung läuft)

Ich finde die höhere der Gebühr auch übertrieben. Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Ich habe gerne die Radiogebühr gezahlt. Der Vollbetrag ist mir aber auch zu hoch.
Dass wenn ich mir 3 Häuser leisten könnte, auch 3 mal dafür zahle, ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



almase schrieb:


> Brauchen die Sender wirklich so viele Milliarden Euro im Jahr??


 
Wenn sie weiterhin z.B. teure Sportereignisse (Olympia, Fußball,...) übertragen sollen:
Ja.

(ob sie das sollen wäre ne ganz andere Frage, aber da man immer irgend einer großen Wählergruppe auf die Füße tritt, egal ob man Fußball, Mutantenstadl oder Wetten Dass streicht, stellt diese Frage niemand, der Einfluss hat)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Gibt es bei der ARD nicht auch pro Sendeanstalt eine Big Band, ein Orchestra, etc.?


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie weiterhin z.B. teure Sportereignisse (Olympia, Fußball,...) übertragen sollen:
> Ja.
> 
> (ob sie das sollen wäre ne ganz andere Frage, aber da man immer irgend einer großen Wählergruppe auf die Füße tritt, egal ob man Fußball, Mutantenstadl oder Wetten Dass streicht, stellt diese Frage niemand, der Einfluss hat)


 
Naja fussball wm/em kommt alle 2 Jahre und liegt bei <150millionen. Da sind die Milliarden die die Verbraten schon was anderes. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass allein der ZDF so viel Budget hat, wie die komplett KirchMediaGruppe (wie heißt die eigentlich jetzt offiziell?). Ob das stimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


edit: gerade mal kontrolliert: KirchMedia: 2,756 Mrd. € (2011)
GEZ 2011 insgesamt 7,533 Mrd. davon 4,707 Fernsehen

Edit2: ZDF hat einen Etat von knapp 2Mrd € davon 1,7Mrd aus den Gebühren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der ARD nicht auch pro Sendeanstalt eine Big Band, ein Orchestra, etc.?


 
Nicht ganz pro Sendeanstalt, aber afaik will natürlich jedes zweite Bundesland sein tolles Fernsehensemble behalten...
(wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die soviel kosten - und ob man das, in Anbetracht des resultierenden kulturellen Angebotes, nicht auch als allgemeine Kulturmaßnahme betrachten kann)



BigBubby schrieb:


> Naja fussball wm/em kommt alle 2 Jahre und liegt bei <150millionen. Da sind die Milliarden die die Verbraten schon was anderes. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass allein der ZDF so viel Budget hat, wie die komplett KirchMediaGruppe (wie heißt die eigentlich jetzt offiziell?). Ob das stimmt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


 
Das ZDF garantiert nicht (ein paar 100 Millionen) - der Löwenanteil (>6 Milliarden von 7,5 Milliarden gesamt) läuft über die ARD. Wo genau das alles hinfließt konnte ich aber auch nicht rausfinden. Allein 2 Milliarden scheinen für Altervorsorge draufzugehen (ex-Beamtenbetrieb eben, für diese Fehler von vor Jahrzehnten wird man noch lange Blechen müssen). Für die Fußball-WM 2014 sind aber auch schonmal 210 Millionen für Rechte und 30 Millionen für die Produktion eingeplant (laut Focus) - kommt noch Rahmenberichterstattung in anderen Sendungen dazu und man dürfte bequem die 300 Millionen sprengen. Für einen Monat Spartenunterhaltung...


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

EM kostete weniger als 120Mrd für die Übertragungsrechte.
Guck dir auch mal meine Edits an. Da steht es zum ZDF. ARD hat ein ca 30% höheres Budget


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Komm wer sich für jede Ruhrgebietsstadt nen eigenen Sender leisten kann, bei dem mangelts ja wohl an garnichts. 

Lieber einen größeren und dafür vllt. mal Rechte an Sachen kaufen, die Leute vielleicht auch sehen wollen, statt 5 Sendungen die fürs Publikum über 50 sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für einen Monat Spartenunterhaltung...


 
Wie sieht das mit den ganzen Volksmusik Sendungen aus?
Ist ja ersten auch Spartenunterhaltung und zweitens sicher nicht billig (natürlich günstiger als Fußball). 
Aber die ARD überträgt ja nicht nur Fußball. Da gibts noch eine Menge anderer Sportveranstaltungen, die ebenfalls ins Fernsehen wollen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die DTM dürfte die ARD kaum was kosten, denke ich mal und sonst habe ich an Sport nur den Super Bowl im Kopf. Aber ob der so etuer ist, kA.
Olmypmia ist bestimmt teuer, aber ob die Wintersport und WM/EM Leichtathletik so viel kosten.
Ich würde mir aber mal wünschen das  ARD/ZDF in 1080p  sendet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit den ganzen Volksmusik Sendungen aus?
> Ist ja ersten auch Spartenunterhaltung und zweitens sicher nicht billig (natürlich günstiger als Fußball).
> Aber die ARD überträgt ja nicht nur Fußball. Da gibts noch eine Menge anderer Sportveranstaltungen, die ebenfalls ins Fernsehen wollen.


 
Bei einigen kleineren Sportarten würde ich eine gewisse Berichterstattung noch zum eigentlichen Auftrag der ÖR zählen und außerdem ist mir Sportförderung auf diesem Wege lieber, als über die Bundeswehr. Aber die Großereignisse kosten halt doch ordentlich Asche und würden von den Privaten mit Kusshand übernommen werden -> kein Bedarf, Staatsgelder rauszuschleudern.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit den ganzen Volksmusik Sendungen aus?


 
So wenig ich diese Sendungen gucken, aber guck dir mal die Verkaufszahlen dieser "Spartenunterhaltung" an. Da ist eine Goldplatte gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



BigBubby schrieb:


> So wenig ich diese Sendungen gucken, aber guck dir mal die Verkaufszahlen dieser "Spartenunterhaltung" an. Da ist eine Goldplatte gar nichts.


 
Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass die "Zielgruppe" keine Ahnung von "Raubkopien" hat. 
Lass mal 20-30 Jahre vergehen, wenn also die "Zielgruppe" von heute ausgestorben ist, dann werden auch die öffentlich rechtlichen große Probleme habe, ihre Quoten zu halten (Und Leute wie Gottschalk sind an der Quote gescheitert).


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Die ÖR sollten die Quote gar nicht beachten, da sie nicht von ihn abhängig sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die ÖR sollten die Quote gar nicht beachten, da sie nicht von ihn abhängig sind.


 
Trotzdem machen sie Quoten Fernsehen, denn sonst hätte sich das ZDF nicht die Rechte an der Champions League gesichert.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Allgemein finde ich das gesamte Programm der ÖR überramscht. Wenn ich was da zu sagen hätte und so leid mir die Mitarbeiter tun würden, würde ich das ganze auf 1/3 etwa zusammenstreichen.


----------



## Supeq (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich bin dafür die Rundfunkgebühren und die ÖR komplett abzuschaffen, bzw. nur noch die lukrativen Sender zu behalten. Den Schei.ß der da gesendet wird braucht doch nun wirklich niemand, und falls doch dann kann man ja ein PayTV-Modell einführen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die ÖR sollten die Quote gar nicht beachten, da sie nicht von ihn abhängig sind.


 
Die ÖR haben auch den Auftrag, Fersehen für alle zu machen - also müssen sie schon gucken, dass das produzierte auch wer guckt.
Das gilt nicht zwingend für Nachrichten, aber (leider) wird der größte Teil des Sendeplatzes nun einmal für Unterhaltung genutzt.


----------



## totovo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Ich habe heute auch ein Brief von der GEZ bekommen...

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz schön dreist, dass ich als Student jetzt auch zahlen muss... 
18€ im Monat sind nicht wenig, davon kann ich 2 Wochen in der mensa essen gehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ÖR haben auch den Auftrag, Fersehen für alle zu machen - also müssen sie schon gucken, dass das produzierte auch wer guckt.
> Das gilt nicht zwingend für Nachrichten, aber (leider) wird der größte Teil des Sendeplatzes nun einmal für Unterhaltung genutzt.



Ist schon richtig, nur muss es sein das man Gewalt versucht so viel Kohle zb in Fußball steckt? Auch bei den Unterhaltungsshows muss es nicht sein das man für ca 3 Minuten oder für die Show selbst Megagagen raushaut


----------



## Dennisth (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, nur muss es sein das man Gewalt versucht so viel Kohle zb in Fußball steckt? Auch bei den Unterhaltungsshows muss es nicht sein das man für ca 3 Minuten oder für die Show selbst Megagagen raushaut


 
Man muss ja irgendwie das Geld verbrennen  nutzen, was man fürs nix tun bekommt.

Die sollen einfach ihre Sender verschlüsseln. Wer was sehen will muss zahlen. Das würden die aber nie machen, denn dann würden die sehen wieviele "Nutzer" die verlieren.

Lieber weiter Geld fürs "nichts" tun kassieren. Ich hoffe die Gerichte kippen diese "Steuer".

Wenn die wirklich 18 € jeden Monat haben wollen (selbst das kleinste Sky-Paket kostet weniger), erwarte ich einfach folgendes:
- KEINE Werbung oder pseudo-Werbung ala "Diese Sendung wird präsentiert von..."
- aktuelle Serien / Filme
- Online-Mediathek wo man sich die Folgen in HD streamen und runterladen kann. Ohne DRM versteht sich.
- neutrale Berichterstattung (siehe. "Killerspiele"... Wenn die da schon "lügen" wer weiß wo noch)

Tja wäre wohl zu schön um wahr zu sein oder?

Man sollte sich auch überlegen, ob man nicht unter "Vorbehalt" zahlt, denn wenn die Gebühr gekippt wird kriegt man sein Geld sonst nicht wieder.


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Falls es hier nicht gar nicht genannt wurde 

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/abschaffung-der-gez-keine-zwangsfinanzierung-von-medienkonzernen


----------



## blackout24 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Das Studenten, wenn sie kein BaFöG erhalten 18 Euro für den Scheiss abdrücken sollen ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. Mein Beitrag hat sich einfach mal so verdreifacht obwohl ich mir keine einzige von deren hirnverbrannten und kotzlangweiligen Krimiserien anschaue. Nur damit sie solche Dummbolzen wie Atze Schröder und Cindy aus Marzahn die kein Meter lustig sind bei Wetten Dass?!.. ihre beinderte Gage bezahlen können. Wie war das mit dem Bildungsauftrag? Ach ja dafür erklärt mir ja Ranga Jogeschwar 10 Minuten vor den 8 Uhr Nachrichten wie die Löcher in den Käse kommen. Tolle Wurst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch ein Brief von der GEZ bekommen...
> 
> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz schön dreist, dass ich als Student jetzt auch zahlen muss...
> 18€ im Monat sind nicht wenig, davon kann ich 2 Wochen in der mensa essen gehen!


 
?
Afaik kannst du dich als Student unter genau den gleichen Bedingungen befreien lassen, wie bisher auch (wenn du in ner WG wohnst, bist du sogar im Vorteil). An den Befreiungen gab es keine Änderung (d.h. afaik hat sich für einige Personengruppen etwas geändert, die bislang von der Hälfte befreit wurden - was jetzt nicht mehr so geht), nur an der Berechnungsgrundlage. Diese Änderung ist aber nur für Personen nachteilig, die mehre Wohnungen haben - und solche Leute geben ihre Ausgaben typischerweise nicht in der Einheit Mensa-Essen an. (davon abgesehen: Ihr bekommt bei euch echt für 1,90 Euro etwas, dass man "Essen" nennen kann? Bei uns gabs das nichtmal für 2,90, sondern allenfalls im angeschlossenen Bistro ab 3,90...)


----------



## totovo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?
> Afaik kannst du dich als Student unter genau den gleichen Bedingungen befreien lassen, wie bisher auch (wenn du in ner WG wohnst, bist du sogar im Vorteil). An den Befreiungen gab es keine Änderung (d.h. afaik hat sich für einige Personengruppen etwas geändert, die bislang von der Hälfte befreit wurden - was jetzt nicht mehr so geht), nur an der Berechnungsgrundlage. Diese Änderung ist aber nur für Personen nachteilig, die mehre Wohnungen haben - und solche Leute geben ihre Ausgaben typischerweise nicht in der Einheit Mensa-Essen an. (davon abgesehen: Ihr bekommt bei euch echt für 1,90 Euro etwas, dass man "Essen" nennen kann? Bei uns gabs das nichtmal für 2,90, sondern allenfalls im angeschlossenen Bistro ab 3,90...)


 
Ich kann mich nicht befreien lassen, weil ich eben KEINE staatliche Förderung bekomme, sondern mein Geld selbst ranschaffen muss...

(Ja, bekommen wir, sogar richtig gutes, abwechslungsreiches und wenn man mag auch gesundes Essen! gut, manchmal kostet es auch 2,30 oder 2,50, dafür aber an anderen Tagen wieder nur 1,50^^)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Hmm - für die Vergabekriterien ließe sich zum Teil streiten, aber in 95% der Fälle heißt das, dass entweder du oder deine Eltern genug Geld zur Finanzierung des Studiums haben sollten und 18 € nicht DAS Problem darstellen.


----------



## totovo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - für die Vergabekriterien ließe sich zum Teil streiten, aber in 95% der Fälle heißt das, dass entweder du oder deine Eltern genug Geld zur Finanzierung des Studiums haben sollten und 18 € nicht DAS Problem darstellen.


 
Naja, es wird mit dem Spruch geworben: " Das neue BaFöG, das BaFöG für alle". Aber im Prinzip hat sich an der Vergabecharakteristik nichts geändert. Es wird wieder die Mittelschicht abgezockt... wie immer halt.
Meine Eltern verdienen sicher nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nicht so viel, dass sie mir mein Studium finanzieren können, noch dazu in einer anderen Stadt, ohne den eigenen Lebensstandard signifikant zu senken, oder weiterhin Rücklagen fürs Alter bilden zu können. Also versuche ich mir mein Studium selbst zu finanzieren, soweit es geht, aber das funktioniert nicht immer^^ 

Und da sind 18€ eben doch wichtig!

Btw. ganz schön OT, ich kann dir meinen Standpunkt gerne per PN näher erläutern


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

In der Diskussion wird ständig argumentiert, dass auch Menschen mit der Haushaltsabgabe belastet werden, die das Angebot der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender eigentlich gar nicht wahrnehmen.

Etwas differenzierter sollte das generell an der Leistung festgemacht werden, die man auch tatsächlich in Anspruch nimmt.

So ist wohl nicht einzusehen, dass alle Gebührenzahler für die immensen Summen aufkommen, die an Übertragungsrechten (Fußball, usw.) ausgegeben werden, wenn dies nicht genutzt wird.

In letzter Instanz führt an einer Verschlüsselung wohl kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Sehe ich ähnlich, das man Spartensendungen am einfachsten verschlüßelt. Ich schaue quasi keinen Sport aber darf dafür bezahlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Der primäre Gedanke der ÖR war ja mal, das Sendeangebot bereitzustellen, dass ein mündiger Bürger wahrnehmen sollte, also explizit auch die Informationen zu senden, für die niemand bezahlen würde, weil sie z.B. seinen Vorurteilen nicht entsprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Davon ist aber atm sehr weit weg.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> In der Diskussion wird ständig argumentiert, dass auch Menschen mit der Haushaltsabgabe belastet werden, die das Angebot der öffentlich rechtlichen Sender eigentlich gar nicht wahrnehmen.
> 
> Etwas differenzierter sollte das generell an der Leistung festgemacht werden, die man auch tatsächlich in Anspruch nimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Fußball ist aber nun mal Volkssport und alle zwei Jahre gibt es 60-70 Millionen Bundestrainer die alles anders machen würden um das Turnier zu gewinnen.
Die öffentlich Rechtlichen können sich davon nicht verabschieden denn das ist nun mal ein Grundbedürfnis der Bevölkerung.
Andererseits kritisiere ich dass es überhaupt noch ARD und ZDF gibt.
Ich hätte beide Sender fusioniert und die Dritten Programme zum neuen Zweiten gemacht.
Bei den Spartenkanälen müsste man auch mal den Rotstift ansetzen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

Nein ist es nicht, da wegen dem großen Intresse der Bevölkerung, die Privaten es auch übertragen würden.
Es gibt also keinen Grund dafür Geld auszugeben.
Die ÖR müssen eher sowas wie Handball WM/EM, Eishockey WM/EM, also die Sportarten die nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen zu zeigen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fußball ist aber nun mal Volkssport und alle zwei Jahre gibt es 60-70 Millionen Bundestrainer die alles anders machen würden um das Turnier zu gewinnen.
> Die öffentlich Rechtlichen können sich davon nicht verabschieden denn das ist nun mal ein Grundbedürfnis der Bevölkerung...


 
Volkssport bedeutet aber nicht, kommerziellen Fußball mit Gebührenzahler-Milliarden zu subventionieren.

Und mit den bezahlten Übertragungsrechten entgegen dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag und dem ör-Auftrag auch noch Werbung mit einkaufen.

Ebenso wie es bei Wetten-Dass geschieht. ZDF und Gottschalk als Werbetransporteure für Audi und Mercedes.

Gründe genug, diesen S..stall mal gründlich durchzufegen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gründe genug, diesen S..stall mal gründlich durchzufegen.


 
Natürlich.
Ich z.B. wusste nicht mal dass die Firme von Gottschalks Bruder die Sachen mit der Werbung gemacht hat. Das ist schon irgendwo ein heftig.

Interessant ist ja auch dass Samuel Koch -- der damals bei Wetten dass bei einer Wette verunglückte und seit dem gelähmt ist -- ausgerechnet an einem Audi A8 "hängen" geblieben ist. Einem sehr großen und langen Auto.
Kein Vergleich zum Smart oder Focus die er zuvor übersprungen hatte.
Und Audi ist ja Sponsor der Sendung.  Das sieht verdächtig nach Product Placement aus.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Januar 2013)

Er ist doch am Dach hängengeblieben, oder?


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Er ist doch am Dach hängengeblieben, oder?


 
Keine Ahnung. Es gibt nur das Video aus dem Fahrzeug selbst und dann der Schnitt wo er auf den Boden knallt.
Wo er genau hängen geblieben ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich könnte mit aber vorstellen dass das Auto einfach zu langsam gefahren ist.
Wäre er schneller gefahren wäre Koch leichter drüber gekommen denn von der Innenansicht her gesehen hatte er den vorderen Dachbereich -- Schiebedach Sicht -- schon übersprungen und dann ist er abgestürzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: GEZ: Haushaltsabgabe für alle kommt ab 1. Januar 2013*

So oder so: Es gab Proben vorher (mit Problemen), er wusste also, worauf er sich einlässt.

Und damit zurück zum Thema GEZ


----------

